# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Thảo luận về DC Servo

## CKD

Chào các bạn!
Hiện nay kho học kỹ thuật đã rất phát triển nên các motor trợ động cũng rất đa dạng, phong phú. Nào là step 2 phase, 3 phase, 4 phase; DC/AC servo rồi linear servo nữa. Giá thành thì cũng đã được cải thiện rất nhiều.

Nhưng nhìn chung.. trong ứng dụng thì Step hoặc DC Servo vẫn còn được sử dụng rất nhiều, dù bị AC và cả linear servo cạnh tranh rất khốc liệt. Mặt khác thì Step & DC servo cũ vẫn còn rất nhiều ngoài thị trường. Nhất là những con Fanuc đít vàng... rất khỏe mạnh, bền, gọi chung là trâu bò.

Nguồn này rất phù hợp cho các bạn thích DIY. Tuy nhiên, thiết bị điều khiển cho chúng thì vẫn chưa được phát triển đúng mức.
Có thể vì nó đã bị lỗi thời, cũng có thể là do các công nghệ mới cạnh tranh về giá quá gắt nên những nhà phát triển thấy khó khăn mà chùng bước.

Nhất lúc các bạn đang hào hứng nói về DC Servo mình xin lập chủ đề với các nội dung sau:
- Mổ xẻ, thảo luận, trao đổi sâu hơn về kỹ thuật, kinh nghiệm điều khiển DC servo.
- Trong thời gian gần đây, mình có tham gia nhiều hoạt động phong trào với SV. Quả thật điều kiện tiếp cận và thực hành của các bạn ấy rất hạn chế. Nhân việc mình đã từng làm Arduino DC Servo, nay mình muốn tiến sâu hơn teo, phát triển cho nó hoàn thiện hơn, bài bản hơn. Biến nó thành một tuto với đầy đủ các nội dung: Kỹ thuật lập trình vxl, kỹ thuật điều khiển động cơ, PID v.v...
- Thành lập một hội (nhóm) hổ trở & chia sẻ công việc, phát triển lại mạch điều khiển DC servo. Mục đích phát triển này là dành cho các DIYer có nhiều thông tin, kiến thức, điều kiện để có thể DIY thành công DC servo driver. _Hội nhóm này làm việc có thể phi lợi nhuận hoặc lợi nhuận hoặc cả hai . Việc này nếu có nhiều bác đồng tình thì em xin lập nhóm nhỏ trên diễn đàn rồi bàn bạc thêm._

Với sự hổ trợ của AD đã tiến hành di chuyển hoặc copy một số bài viết từ các chủ đề cũ, tổng hợp lại đây để cô động và đầy đủ hơn.

Cảm ơn các bạn!

----------


## Ga con

Gia tốc mới có cỡ hơn 1000mm/s2 nè cụ, speed cỡ 4-5.000rpm, vít nó xuống bàn chứ không nó nhảy lambada.



Fanuc 5M test gia tốc 2.000mm/s2 đảo chiều nó bay lên khỏi mặt đất. Tản nhiệt to 200*300*30mm chạy một hồi nóng ran.
Đính kèm 35928

Còn step gắn vào bàn thì nó lên gia tốc được 10.000mm/s2, 25m/p tương đương 2500rpm. Ai bẩu step chậm zậy trời.



Thiệt tình thời đó nghèo, méo có tiền làm con phone có camera cho đàng hoàng, chả còn tý hình ảnh vi déo nào cho ra hồn.

Thể hiện thế thôi, trên máy em giờ phay sắt e set gia tốc có trên dưới 100mm/s2 không banh dao, máy chạy đảo chiều f cỡ 2.000 nghe đùng đùng. Phay nhôm thì ngon lắm lên vài trăm mm/s2. Mấy máy chế ngon cũng tới 5-600mm/s2 à.

Trong video bác dù chạy không tải chậm chậm vẫn thấy overshot ầm ầm, nhìn được cả bằng mắt. Chứng tỏ tuning chưa ngon, còn do người tuning hay do driver thì em ứ biết. Gắn lên máy thì thấy overshot còn dữ nữa.

Thanks.

----------

vusvus

----------


## nhatson

test dể show thì cho nó  cái tải, test kiu hi hửng như trẻ em vừa có món đồ chơi mới thì test xuông 

bác thì pro rồi ko phải vừa diy xog mừng quá post vui

----------


## nhatson

http://www.cnctar.hunbay.com/Varsany...olasi_rajz.pdf

con servo drive này clone từ gecko drive, em nghì la vài thay đổi nó có thể chạy công suất lớn tốt ( chú ý do clone geckodrive nên con này bị cấm sử dụng và phổ biến ở hoa kỳ cũng như nhưỡng nước có hiệp ước với hoa kỳ)

----------


## Ga con

À mà clip đó e thấy là MR H mà ta, ra đời thời 1991.


Cái A300 servo kia ngày xưa e cũng nghiên cứu mấy cái tương tự, nhưng thực sự để chạy được thì vẫn còn nhiều vấn đề lắm (cần digital filter cho các xung feedback và command, pulse multiplier...) mới chạy ngon được. Về tầng công suất, với mấy cái chạy trên 1kW thì mấy con IR e thấy không phù hợp (IR chỉ phù hợp cho kích FET thôi, với mấy con IGBT cần nguồn âm để tắt thì trouble lớn à, chỉ làm cho mấy con công suất nhỏ). Mod mà phù hợp, không hiểu sâu hiểu kỹ về nó thì đúng như cụ Tuanlm nói, "cần có ai đó phù hộ"  :Cool: 

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, maycncmini, nhatson, solero, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, hiền như cụ Nhatson mà cũng nổi đóa là sao ta.
> À mà clip đó e thấy là MR H mà ta, ra đời thời 1991.
> 
> 
> Cái A300 servo kia ngày xưa e cũng nghiên cứu mấy cái tương tự, nhưng thực sự để chạy được thì vẫn còn nhiều vấn đề lắm (cần digital filter cho các xung feedback và command, pulse multiplier...) mới chạy ngon được. Về tầng công suất, với mấy cái chạy trên 1kW thì mấy con IR e thấy không phù hợp (IR chỉ phù hợp cho kích FET thôi, với mấy con IGBT cần nguồn âm để tắt thì trouble lớn à, chỉ làm cho mấy con công suất nhỏ). Mod mà phù hợp, không hiểu sâu hiểu kỹ về nó thì đúng như cụ Tuanlm nói, "cần có ai đó phù hộ" 
> 
> Thanks.


tính ra dòng H cao  hơn dòng J2, mà tận những năm 90, hix
em chưa post xong, cs thì tham khảo chổ khác
analog được cái ổn định, còn nếu làm được như digital thì mệt mỏi khâu layout, thử nghiệm lắm
nhân xung em tấy geckodrive xử lí khá hay, tương tự như phần input của DC servo, phần PI > VCO> counter> feedback

http://www.edim.com.tr/index.php?opt...download&cid=3

----------


## nhatson

> *Cập nhật tiến độ nhé... phải từ từ* 
> Có thằng nào lắp động cơ vào máy rồi mới cấp nguồn để test từ đầu không ?
> Bàn XY gần 1 tấn chứ đâu phải vài chục kí
> Phát ngôn theo kiểu chê bai coi thường người khác không cần nhìn mặt cũng biết con người éo ra gì rồi
> giỏi sao không show ra những cái mình làm tốt đi, đi mượn của người ta làm gì ?  hay giấu như mèo giấu ưt
> 
> Vẫn một câu nói cũ : Công nghệ ngày hôm nay sẽ là quá khứ của ngày mai chẳng có gì phải giấu giếm . Hôm nay anh làm chưa tốt, ngày mai anh phải cố gắng làm tốt hơn,
> anh muốn phát triển hơn người ta anh lại càng phải cố gắng.
> 
> ...



ngôn từ của em dùng chưa đụng chạm tới con người bác nhé, ngôn từ của bác thì sao? mạt sát em chư ko phải bài post của em, bài post em có ngôn từ gì sai? bác làm được ko vui ko pấn kích như 1 đứa con nit? acsimet khi nghĩ ra lực đẩy của nước mừng quá nhẩy cỡn lên, cứ thể tổng ngong tồng ngồng chạy ra đường, lúc đó thấy bthuong thôi, sau nghĩ lại sure là cũng mắc cỡ chết được?
bác xem lại tất cả bài em post trên diễn đàn này, em chưa bao giờ chạm tới BẤT cứ ai, em chỉ đề cập tới việc người đó làm và cái mà em thấy được qua việc người đó làm


EM XÁC ĐỊNH LẠI LÀ TOPIC EM KO ĐẢ KÍCH CÁ NHÂN BÁC, CHỈ ĐƠN THUẦN CẢM THẤY RẰNG CLIP TEST QUÁ HỜI HỢT. CÒN NẾU BÁC KO ĐỒNG Ý CÓ  NGHỈA VIDEO CLIP ĐÓ ĐÃ ĐƯỢC BÁC CHĂM CHUT? nói lên được nhiều điều việc test servo, những ngôn từ bác dùng, với câu nhận xét của em thì em thấy với bác test sẻvo như vậy là pro rồi, ko cần nửa, mà bác test với tải, monitor Err câu tiếp theo của em là test trên máy chạy với gì, chạy với mach3 chạy nhanh gia tốc lớn, ăn dao đường xiên nó ra sao? mục đích xài servo quan điểm của em là tốc độ,gắn servo rồi chạy rề rề f100 f2000 với em là mất vui rồi, ĐAM MÊ MÀ, làm xong nhìn phải vui . còn nếu ko vui làm để sử dụng câu hõi quay về giờ có nhiều lựa chọn để làm máy chạy được như vậy dễ hơn tại sao ko làm? vì mình đam mê hơi lạc lối ?

mà bác ko đồng ý việc clip chạy ko tải chạy tới chạy lui >motor quay , có thể dk  > VUI, clip còn cho thấy việc gì nửa ta, bác thông nảo em phát?

test gắn cục tải giả vô test mới thấy được đáp ứng hệ thống







phản hồi của em khi bị chê là vậy làm clip chứng minh ngươi ta chê có chỗ chưa đúng, một người tự tin khẳng định step chạy dòng ko đổi , em chứng minh ngược lại được, dòng ko đổi khi dùng mạch Constal current chạy step thôi, chứ dùng chopper thì nó thay đổi như thừng vì mạch chopper nó tắt điện qua coil khi tới dòng định mức, thời gian nạp cho coil nhnh hay chậm là tùy vào tải nữa nên dòng qua mạch thực tế nó thay đổi
còn cách phản ứng khi bị nhận xét thế  nao??



bác thì sao, chứng minh được nhận xét em sai ko? lại quay qua dùng ngôn từ ko mấy hay ho nhi? với em phải xoáy vào, chứ mấy từ kiểu kia em chán lắm

----------


## Tuanlm

Xét riêng về chuyên môn, theo ngu ý của em, trên cncprovn.com và ở SG có rất nhiều "đại ca" làm cnc, nhưng việc Mod lại driver để làm máy thương mại thì phải nói là quá liều. Võ công cao siêu như bác IRFxxx mà  khi chế máy khủng long còn phải dùng đồ hãng ( hình như máy đang cày ở Đà Nẵng). Còn những đại ca khác làm máy thương mại, theo em biết thì chưa có ai đủ độ liều như chủ thớt.

Bản thân em cũng đã từng mod công suất servo (Ac servo) cũng xài đồ cùng một hãng thì thấy rằng, để điều khiển servo chạy được thì quá dễ dàng, còn để chạy đúng thì chưa có ai đủ tự tin xưng danh ( ít ra là trên cncprovn.com). Ở đây, độ liều của bác ( Hay bác quá tự tin) là đi mod lại cái driver vốn đã không tốt lắp cho khách hàng. Việc bác chủ không thể nhanh chóng khắc phục lỗi đã thể hiện sự bất cập trong việc sử dụng thiết bị.

Còn về 3t robot. Là một công ty rất đáng khích lệ, sản phẩm làm ra có giá hợp lý và đáp ứng được phần nào nhu cầu của kỹ thuật. Cái chưa tốt là sản phẩm đựoc thương mại một cách vội vàng khi chưa chuẩn bị đủ các dữ liệu thí nghiệm, vì vậy gây lúng túng khi hỗ trợ dịch vụ.

----------

CKD, CNC FANUC, Ga con, Luyến, vanquanbnvn

----------


## nhatson

> Xét riêng về chuyên môn, theo ngu ý của em, trên cncprovn.com và ở SG có rất nhiều "đại ca" làm cnc, nhưng việc Mod lại driver để làm máy thương mại thì phải nói là quá liều. Võ công cao siêu như bác IRFxxx mà  khi chế máy khủng long còn phải dùng đồ hãng ( hình như máy đang cày ở Đà Nẵng). Còn những đại ca khác làm máy thương mại, theo em biết thì chưa có ai đủ độ liều như chủ thớt.
> 
> Bản thân em cũng đã từng mod công suất servo (Ac servo) cũng xài đồ cùng một hãng thì thấy rằng, để điều khiển servo chạy được thì quá dễ dàng, còn để chạy đúng thì chưa có ai đủ tự tin xưng danh ( ít ra là trên cncprovn.com). Ở đây, độ liều của bác ( Hay bác quá tự tin) là đi mod lại cái driver vốn đã không tốt lắp cho khách hàng. Việc bác chủ không thể nhanh chóng khắc phục lỗi đã thể hiện sự bất cập trong việc sử dụng thiết bị.
> 
> Còn về 3t robot. Là một công ty rất đáng khích lệ, sản phẩm làm ra có giá hợp lý và đáp ứng được phần nào nhu cầu của kỹ thuật. Cái chưa tốt là sản phẩm đựoc thương mại một cách vội vàng khi chưa chuẩn bị đủ các dữ liệu thí nghiệm, vì vậy gây lúng túng khi hỗ trợ dịch vụ.


có cái drive zin, đo đạc copy thì đỡ khổ hơn ợ

----------


## ducduy9104

> Xét riêng về chuyên môn, theo ngu ý của em, trên cncprovn.com và ở SG có rất nhiều "đại ca" làm cnc, nhưng việc Mod lại driver để làm máy thương mại thì phải nói là quá liều. Võ công cao siêu như bác IRFxxx mà  khi chế máy khủng long còn phải dùng đồ hãng ( hình như máy đang cày ở Đà Nẵng). Còn những đại ca khác làm máy thương mại, theo em biết thì chưa có ai đủ độ liều như chủ thớt.
> 
> Bản thân em cũng đã từng mod công suất servo (Ac servo) cũng xài đồ cùng một hãng thì thấy rằng, để điều khiển servo chạy được thì quá dễ dàng, còn để chạy đúng thì chưa có ai đủ tự tin xưng danh ( ít ra là trên cncprovn.com). Ở đây, độ liều của bác ( Hay bác quá tự tin) là đi mod lại cái driver vốn đã không tốt lắp cho khách hàng. Việc bác chủ không thể nhanh chóng khắc phục lỗi đã thể hiện sự bất cập trong việc sử dụng thiết bị.
> 
> Còn về 3t robot. Là một công ty rất đáng khích lệ, sản phẩm làm ra có giá hợp lý và đáp ứng được phần nào nhu cầu của kỹ thuật. Cái chưa tốt là sản phẩm đựoc thương mại một cách vội vàng khi chưa chuẩn bị đủ các dữ liệu thí nghiệm, vì vậy gây lúng túng khi hỗ trợ dịch vụ.


Chạy đúng là sao bác, em nghe mãi mà chưa thông  :Wink: 

Em nghĩ là chả ai đủ độ khùng để đi làm cái thứ nó đầy đống ngoài bãi, thử cấm nhập rác các kiểu xem dân tình có đổ xô đi làm driver không thì biết.

----------


## Gamo

> Chạy đúng là sao bác, em nghe mãi mà chưa thông


Ui, bác có bao giờ chạy cnc mà hình tròn không tròn ko?

Cái đám sinh viên của em ra trường thì thằng nào cũng dư khả năng làm con DC Servo driver. Nhưng mà dùng cái driver đó chạy máy CNC phay được hình tròn chuẩn hay ko lại là chuyện khác

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> Chạy đúng là sao bác, em nghe mãi mà chưa thông 
> 
> Em nghĩ là chả ai đủ độ khùng để đi làm cái thứ nó đầy đống ngoài bãi, thử cấm nhập rác các kiểu xem dân tình có đổ xô đi làm driver không thì biết.


hạn chế lớn nhất của driver là 3 khoản
1. motor >  cái này cần nền công nghiệp khá kha
2. encoder
3. linh kiện công suất

làm xong ko biết lời nhiêu, nhưng sure kiếm được nất là nhà sản xuất motor, encoder và lk công suất

----------


## nhatson

> Ui, bác có bao giờ chạy cnc mà hình tròn không tròn ko?
> 
> Cái đám sinh viên của em ra trường thì thằng nào cũng dư khả năng làm con DC Servo driver. Nhưng mà dùng cái driver đó chạy máy CNC phay được hình tròn chuẩn hay ko lại là chuyện khác


nhỏ nhỏ , chạy ừ từ em nghĩ làm okies mà?

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đúng rùi. Máy nhỏ, chạy chậm thì thoải mái. Bự, nhanh sẽ lòi ra vấn đề liền, phô thông là méo, sọc, gãy dao, tèo driver, sai bước... Giải quyết được, nhưng phải đầu tư nghiên cứu, chi phí để giải quyết cũng ko hề rẻ

----------


## hung1706

hehe anh gamo có vẻ dày dạn kinh nghiệm nhờ  :Smile: )))

----------


## nhatson

> Hehe, đúng rùi. Máy nhỏ, chạy chậm thì thoải mái. Bự, nhanh sẽ lòi ra vấn đề liền, phô thông là méo, sọc, gãy dao, tèo driver, sai bước... Giải quyết được, nhưng phải đầu tư nghiên cứu, chi phí để giải quyết cũng ko hề rẻ


cái cuối cùng là giá thành
ac servo motor+ drive china 1500w cở 10t đồ lại , ko bền nhưng chạy ổn vài năm

----------


## Gamo

> hehe anh gamo có vẻ dày dạn kinh nghiệm nhờ )))


Hehe, tên này đá đểu quá...





> cái cuối cùng là giá thành
> ac servo motor+ drive china 1500w cở 10t đồ lại , ko bền nhưng chạy ổn vài năm


Khổ thế... nhiều khi cũng muốn ủng hộ hàng Dzịt Nôm nhưng hàng cũ & hàng TQ ngon & rẻ hơn...

----------


## Ga con

Qua nay e bận không vào mà vào thấy gió máy dữ quá.




> Xét riêng về chuyên môn, theo ngu ý của em, trên cncprovn.com và ở SG có rất nhiều "đại ca" làm cnc, nhưng việc Mod lại driver để làm máy thương mại thì phải nói là quá liều. Võ công cao siêu như bác IRFxxx mà  khi chế máy khủng long còn phải dùng đồ hãng ( hình như máy đang cày ở Đà Nẵng). Còn những đại ca khác làm máy thương mại, theo em biết thì chưa có ai đủ độ liều như chủ thớt.
> 
> Bản thân em cũng đã từng mod công suất servo (Ac servo) cũng xài đồ cùng một hãng thì thấy rằng, để điều khiển servo chạy được thì quá dễ dàng, còn để chạy đúng thì chưa có ai đủ tự tin xưng danh ( ít ra là trên cncprovn.com). Ở đây, độ liều của bác ( Hay bác quá tự tin) là đi mod lại cái driver vốn đã không tốt lắp cho khách hàng. Việc bác chủ không thể nhanh chóng khắc phục lỗi đã thể hiện sự bất cập trong việc sử dụng thiết bị.
> 
> Còn về 3t robot. Là một công ty rất đáng khích lệ, sản phẩm làm ra có giá hợp lý và đáp ứng được phần nào nhu cầu của kỹ thuật. Cái chưa tốt là sản phẩm đựoc thương mại một cách vội vàng khi chưa chuẩn bị đủ các dữ liệu thí nghiệm, vì vậy gây lúng túng khi hỗ trợ dịch vụ.


Thật ra những năm trước 2000 mấy ông anh, ông thầy em mod nhiều cụ ạ, e thì phải sau 2005-2006 mới bắt đầu đụng vào. Thôi thì đủ kiểu mod, cả mod công suất, mod tầng kích, mod phần nguồn. Thậm chí nhiều lần đục cả ic bọc gốm (một bộ tầng kích được hãng làm tích hợp trên 1 bo mạch nhỏ, bọc ceramic lại) để mod. Không riêng gì hồi đó, đến giờ cũng còn nhiều chỗ mod đó cụ, đặc biệt hội xài Fanuc đít vàng cũ.

Tùy dòng driver mà nó có hỗ trợ mod hay không, như VCU của Fanuc đít vàng thì rất dễ, chỉ thay module công suất, chỉnh các jumper trên board, vặn mấy biến trở là xong. Dòng khác bọn e hay làm cho Robot là Yaskawa và Pana đời ông cố (cả DC và DC brushless), vẫn chạy tốt.

Với kiểu lý luận motor nhỏ 5M chạy OK rồi, con lớn 10M-20M chạy sai là không đúng. Với servo, càng lớn moment quán tính càng lớn và tốc độ càng chậm, chạy sẽ êm hơn motor nhỏ moment quán tính nhỏ tốc độ cao. Chỉ e là không đủ công suất để chạy con motor to thôi.

Việc chạy bị sai như mô tả do giải thuật chưa ổn thôi. Và việc này ngoài nhà sản xuất thì chả ai dám hay biết để mà sửa.

@ cụ Tuanlm: Giang IRF rất giỏi về điều khiển, nhưng không chuyên môn điện, mod miếc do thầy hắn là Mr. Luân học cùng ngành trước e mấy khóa, cũng từ cái lò đó ra thôi. Ngay cả thầy Lâm bên Robot 3T cũng cùng ngành ĐKTĐ. E tránh nhắc hay đụng chạm với 3T vì dù sao thầy Lâm cũng là thầy hướng dẫn thực tập em (mà giờ nghỉ ra ngoài làm rồi).

@ cụ Truongkiet: hôm trước vụ cụ test chạy chính xác không (về home, set 0, chạy 1 buổi rồi về lại home xem còn chính xác không).


Thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Ngồi ĐN, nhìn dzô SG hình như giống ếch ngồi đáy giếng. heh heh.

----------


## CKD

> Ngồi ĐN, nhìn dzô SG hình như giống ếch ngồi đáy giếng. heh heh.


Tớ không biết nhiều về điện nên không chém vụ này  :Big Grin: .

Nhưng nói về độ chế CNC thì tớ biết nhiều lão (đúng là lão thật á) độ chế xác cnc từ thời... các software còn chạy trên DOS á.

Mà nói đi thì phải nói lại cho nó rộng đường chém gió.
Thời đó, đồ đạc khan hiếm, có tiền chưa chắc mua được, mà nếu có thì phải mua với rất nhiều tiền. Nên việc làm chủ thiết bị, độ chế sửa chữa nó là động lực & nguồn sống của rất nhiều chuyên gia. Thời nay, linh phụ kiện nhiều, mới cũ đều có, mà mới thì giá cũng hạ nhiều. Nên động lức nghiên cứu độ chế lại sản phẩm giảm nhiều, nếu làm được thường cũng chỉ thỏa mãn nhu cầu cá nhân. Khó đưa vào thương mại được vì có quá nhiều lựa chọn cạnh tranh. Mà cạnh tranh, giá, trách nhiệm nếu làm tốt hết thì không ai dám làm. Vì tốt thì đắt, đắt thì không ai mua đồ cũ làm gì, mua mới khỏe hơn.

Như tình trạng của bác chủ, độ công suất không phải là không ai làm mà đúng ra là có nhiều người làm. Nhưng vì các lý do lý trấu trên nên ai làm thì cũng chỉ là sản phẩm trong hệ thống của họ. Ít có khoe ra ngoài.
Còn hay dở thế nào thì khó nói... cơ bản thì nó vẫn hay, nhưng song song đó, giờ có nhiều sản phẩm tương đương giá cũng hạ. Nên lấy cái này so với cái kia cũng là chuyện thường tình.

Trở lại vấn đề kỹ thuật. Nếu là Servo và nhất là servo phục vụ cho mảng CNC thì việc đòi hỏi chạy chính xác là điều quan trọng nhất. Do đó, độ chế thế nào, tiết kiệm thế nào mà sản phẩm cuối cùng không đảm bảo được dung sai đề ra thì.. cũng là không dùng được.

----------

Ga con, maycncmini, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

10 năm trước em làm pcb ở sao kim, vì nhà gần nhà máy nên toàn lên đó lấy, bo chạy cnc thấy nhiều, bo controller bo csuất chay motor dc dkien speed analog quá trời, lần nào lên lấy cũng thấy bo mới được làm, controller tháy co cpld voo ic dac

----------


## maycncmini

Chưa nói đến độ chính xác, cập nhật từ từ 
Anh em cứ chém thoải mái
Động cơ Zin theo máy, controller Trung Quốc, Driver robot3t, mình chỉ độ lại bảng điều khiển mạch lái và công suất test với các điều kiện sau :

S1000 ( Max spindle 6000v/p, biến tần 11kw cái này toàn đồ hãng không tính đến)
Motor XY : Fanuc model 10M ( 153VDC, 12A, Torque 12Nm), Motor Z model 20M (213VDC, 18A, 23Nm)
Driver XYZ : X : DC 29, Y : DC28 , Z: DC 28
F7500 ,  Acceleration : XY : 300mm/s2, Z:1500mm/s2

----------


## nhatson

> Khi thay modul IGBT có Tf và Trr tương đương trong thiết kế và tăng giá trị điện trở dập dòng hồi về thấy chạy tốt hơn


thiều tbi sẽ cực vì khi mình thử 1 giá trị thấy okies nhưng thực tế nó vẫn ở đoạn chưa thật sư okies, khi hoạt dộng sự thay đổi nhiệt đô môi truog , độ ẩm các giá trị RC thay đổi gây ra lỗi... không biết đường nào mò

em lấy đồ có sẵn là fet ở nhà đề lấy ví dụ, màu hồng là điện áp lái fet ực gate và màu xanh là dòng qua coil
xưa có tể là do kođược đào tạo, lý tưởng là xung kích càng thẳng càng tốt, nhưng làm thử thì thấy ko ổn, đến khi có đủ trang tbi thì mới kiểm soát được vấn đề,suy nghĩ mở càng dốc ko hẳn là hiệu quả cần cân bằng giữa tốc mở và tải, mở càng nhanh sẽ tạo ra các xung gai có biên độ càng lớn
mình có thể xem được quá trình tăng giảm của dòng như thế nào với quá trình mở của linh kiện công suất

việc nữa là phài dùng DIFF probe + current probe mới ktra chính xác thời gian đóng mở trên dưới,

current sensor có thể moi từ  mấy con servo ac củ của japan, em tấy mấy con đó chạy 20khz đủ tốt, còn ko dùng shunt rồi kd lên cũng sẽ tấy được > dễ ksoat hơn



robot 3t trước xài dspic sau này em nghĩ dùng stm32 rồi vì kinh tế hơn, em nghĩ bác thay công suất nên đề nghị robot 3t làm 1 bản có thể thay đổi thông số lái IGBT
như tần số PWM, deadtime...

----------

CKD, Ga con, maycncmini, Tuanlm

----------


## Ga con

Đấy là FET, còn IGBT dài tập hơn nữa ạ. Soi trên OSC nhìn còn nhức đầu hơn.

Kích ngắt IGBT và BJT công suất phải dùng nguồn áp ngược khoảng vài V (BJT khoảng min 3-4V, IGBT min khoảng 7-9V tùy con, tốt nhất cỡ trên 10V cho IGBT). Mấy con IF chỉ cho kích FET, IGBT phải cách khác.

IGBT đáp ứng chậm, tần số PWM không cần cao cỡ trên dưới 15kHz là OK rồi. Với động cơ cs lớn không cần PWM quá cao vì điện cảm cuộn dây khá lớn, càng cao càng hao tổn, chạy cũng không nghe tiếng gì to đâu, hơi ong ong à.

Mấy con to như Fanuc nó cũng chạy PWM vài kHz à, cá biệt có mấy con driver của USA chạy SCR luôn tần số điện lưới 2 chiều là 100Hz vẫn rất êm, đáp ứng tốt.

Mà, quảng cáo chút, cái driver từ đời ông cố em làm bèo nhèo cũng có chỉnh sample rate, PWM freq... rồi  :Cool: .

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Đấy là FET, còn IGBT dài tập hơn nữa ạ. Soi trên OSC nhìn còn nhức đầu hơn.
> 
> Kích ngắt IGBT và BJT công suất phải dùng nguồn áp ngược khoảng vài V (BJT khoảng min 3-4V, IGBT min khoảng 7-9V tùy con, tốt nhất cỡ trên 10V cho IGBT). Mấy con IF chỉ cho kích FET, IGBT phải cách khác.
> 
> IGBT đáp ứng chậm, tần số PWM không cần cao cỡ trên dưới 15kHz là OK rồi. Với động cơ cs lớn không cần PWM quá cao vì điện cảm cuộn dây khá lớn, càng cao càng hao tổn, chạy cũng không nghe tiếng gì to đâu, hơi ong ong à.
> 
> Mấy con to như Fanuc nó cũng chạy PWM vài kHz à, cá biệt có mấy con driver của USA chạy SCR luôn tần số điện lưới 2 chiều là 100Hz vẫn rất êm, đáp ứng tốt.
> 
> Mà, quảng cáo chút, cái driver từ đời ông cố em làm bèo nhèo cũng có chỉnh sample rate, PWM freq... rồi .
> ...


hehe cụ nói làm ko cần tbi đo kiểm thì em ko đồng ý ah nha, ko có thì phải nghĩ chiêu, có vẫn sướng hơn và ngon hơn mờ
em ví dụ việc ở LKCS mở với dòng qua nó ko như tưởng tượng thoai ko có ý láy fet làm chẩn mực cho IGBT

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Ga con

Gần 5 năm nay e không đụng tới mấy món này, ngày trước thì có đo, mấy thiết bị analog thôi không xịn như lab cụ đâu. Vụ e nói trên là vì e rất đau đầu vụ tìm linh kiện công suất, ngày xưa mấy con FET chỉ có loại này là to nhất (STE70NM60 hoặc STE100NM20), muốn lớn hơn chỉ có nước xài IGBT.

http://www.st.com/content/ccc/resour...CD00003286.pdf

Có điểm lạ là cùng dòng, áp, dù Cin và total gate charge của IGBT luôn nhỏ hơn MosFET tương ứng, nhưng thực tế dòng chạy cho tầng driver luôn lớn hơn khi chạy MosFET chạy cùng chế độ.

Nhà sản xuất coi MOS hay IGBT Gate leakage current rất thấp gần như vô cùng bé, nhưng thực tế chạy e thấy mang tải càng nặng dòng cấp cho tầng kích càng tăng, tần số vẫn giữ không đổi.

Thanks.

----------


## nhatson

> Gần 5 năm nay e không đụng tới mấy món này, ngày trước thì có đo, mấy thiết bị analog thôi không xịn như lab cụ đâu. Vụ e nói trên là vì e rất đau đầu vụ tìm linh kiện công suất, ngày xưa mấy con FET chỉ có loại này là to nhất (STE70NM60 hoặc STE100NM20), muốn lớn hơn chỉ có nước xài IGBT.
> 
> http://www.st.com/content/ccc/resour...CD00003286.pdf
> 
> Có điểm lạ là cùng dòng, áp, dù Cin và total gate charge của IGBT luôn nhỏ hơn MosFET tương ứng, nhưng thực tế dòng chạy cho tầng driver luôn lớn hơn khi chạy MosFET chạy cùng chế độ.
> 
> Nhà sản xuất coi MOS hay IGBT Gate leakage current rất thấp gần như vô cùng bé, nhưng thực tế chạy e thấy mang tải càng nặng dòng cấp cho tầng kích càng tăng, tần số vẫn giữ không đổi.
> 
> Thanks.


giờ thì mua đồ dễ, cần là có , thời cụ thì chỉ trôg cậy vào đồ cũ và chợ nhật tảo cực lém,  nhưng mà vui  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

> Móa ơi nó giật như parkingson thế mà cụ cũng để nó chạy.
> 
> Thật e cũng không hiểu nổi tại sao trục Z vừa nặng, vừa không có đối trọng cụ lại set gia tốc cao nhất, lại đến 1500. Cụ cho nó ăn dao vào thử rồi thấy.
> 
> Thanks.


Xin lỗi ko có ý gì, sao mình xem phim đâu có đoạn nào chiếu trục Z chạy đâu?

----------


## nhatson

> Xin lỗi ko có ý gì, sao mình xem phim đâu có đoạn nào chiếu trục Z chạy đâu?


chắc con motor ko tải lắc lắc cái đầu ở đàng sau đó cụ

----------


## truongkiet

có motor múa lân ở đoạn sau đó bác ganmo

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

À à, có hình con motor lắc qua lắc lại đó hả?

Nếu con motor trục Z mà lắc lư thế thì nguy hiểm á. Chắc là bác chủ chưa gắn lên nên chưa tune?

----------


## hanasimitai

Chạy như thế là được rồi, các bác cứ đòi hỏi nhiều.

----------


## Tuanlm

chạy được từ lâu gòi mà. Chỉ là chưa đúng thoai.  :Big Grin:

----------


## nhatson

em nghịch tí, đo dòng motor DC  với nguồn lab
motor DC servo sanyo 75V 400w, chạy 24V nguồn lab current limit 4A , bên trái là cấp điện motor chạy ko tải , nửa bên phải là em dùng tay làm load
dòng chỉ tăng đến 2A và em ko thể làm motor dừng bằng tay được


cái này là với motor dc china , 250W, limit 4A motor bị đứng lại


motor china chạy ko tải, con này mới tinh, dòng nhảy tưng tưng xấu hơn con dc servo sanyo củ xì

----------

CKD, Gamo, Luyến, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## hanasimitai

> em nghịch tí, đo dòng motor DC  với nguồn lab
> motor DC servo sanyo 75V 400w, chạy 24V nguồn lab current limit 4A , bên trái là cấp điện motor chạy ko tải , nửa bên phải là em dùng tay làm load
> dòng chỉ tăng đến 2A và em ko thể làm motor dừng bằng tay được
> 
> 
> cái này là với motor dc china , 250W, limit 4A motor bị đứng lại
> 
> 
> motor china chạy ko tải, con này mới tinh, dòng nhảy tưng tưng xấu hơn con dc servo sanyo củ xì


túm lại là bác khoe con DSO-X hay là động cơ china lởm?

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## nhatson

> túm lại là bác khoe con DSO-X hay là động cơ china lởm?


cà 2 ợ à ko phài 2 mà 3 lận, nhân vật chính là phe cái curent bóp chứ ợ

----------


## nhatson

motor china có 2 cái chổi than thôi, dc servo motor sanyo có tới 4, em tháo ra cho công bằng

motor china


motor sanyo denki chạy 2 than


motor sanyo denki chạy 4 than, dòng ripple đều hơn,đoạn thẳng ko có cái nào rớt dưới 200ma, > suy ra ko  hẳn motor china dòm mà là do tke 2 than  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
 tuy nhiên vẫn thấy gai gai làm sao ấy, em nghỉ do cái  cổ góp nó mòn rồi nẹt lửa

----------


## nhatson

> Chưa nói đến độ chính xác, cập nhật từ từ 
> Anh em cứ chém thoải mái
> Động cơ Zin theo máy, controller Trung Quốc, Driver robot3t, mình chỉ độ lại bảng điều khiển mạch lái và công suất test với các điều kiện sau :
> 
> S1000 ( Max spindle 6000v/p, biến tần 11kw cái này toàn đồ hãng không tính đến)
> Motor XY : Fanuc model 10M ( 153VDC, 12A, Torque 12Nm), Motor Z model 20M (213VDC, 18A, 23Nm)
> Driver XYZ : X : DC 29, Y : DC28 , Z: DC 28
> F7500 ,  Acceleration : XY : 300mm/s2, Z:1500mm/s2


tủ điện em ko thấy điện trở thắng
nên em hỏi có 1 bài test cần phải test, để bàn chạy ko cũng được có tải thêm nửa càng tốt , đang chạy F hết cở bấm estop cái xem sao?
trong quá trình chạy máy, sẽ có trường hợp phải bấm estop khi máy đang chạy nhanh

----------

Gamo

----------


## hanasimitai

> tủ điện em ko thấy điện trở thắng
> nên em hỏi có 1 bài test cần phải test, để bàn chạy ko cũng được có tải thêm nửa càng tốt , đang chạy F hết cở bấm estop cái xem sao?
> trong quá trình chạy máy, sẽ có trường hợp phải bấm estop khi máy đang chạy nhanh


Bác đừng có xúi dại người khác.

----------


## nhatson

> Bác đừng có xúi dại người khác.


ko test khách hàng dùng cug vậy ah, dừng khẩn mà lúc nào đó sẽ cần và nó cần an toàn

----------


## Ga con

Driver có bảo vệ quá dòng nhưng không chay, cũng không có bảo vệ quá áp, không có dinamic brake... nên không có điện trở thắng cụ. Nó dựa vào sức chịu đựng của modul công suất là chính, mà tính toán kiểu này thì chỉ chịu được cỡ 1/6-1/8 dòng danh định của module cs thôi.

Ngày xưa e cũng trải qua gian đoạn này rồi, banh nhiều mới phải thiết kế thêm 1 cái module brake & kèm protection gắn thêm lên. Để lục máy tính xem còn không.

Thanks

----------

cuongmay, Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> Driver có bảo vệ quá dòng nhưng không chay, cũng không có bảo vệ quá áp, không có dinamic brake... nên không có điện trở thắng cụ. Nó dựa vào sức chịu đựng của modul công suất là chính, mà tính toán kiểu này thì chỉ chịu được cỡ 1/6-1/8 dòng danh định của module cs thôi.
> 
> Ngày xưa e cũng trải qua gian đoạn này rồi, banh nhiều mới phải thiết kế thêm 1 cái module brake & kèm protection gắn thêm lên. Để lục máy tính xem còn không.
> 
> Thanks


Em nghĩ vì thiết kế kiểu này nên ko chơi đc bảo vệ quá dòng. Hơn nữa đk igbt mà vẫn xài ir( hình như 2184) thì rất dễ toi vì những lý do như Gacon đã nói. Khi mod lại DC servo, em mần luôn cặp 6n135, 136.

----------


## nhatson

nếu bảo vệ quá dòng đơn giản là detec dòng tới mức CONT cắt thì lại làm giảm khả năng của motor, nếu bảo vệ ở mức dòng PEAK thì dễ tèo motor, được cái motor fanuc em hấy peak nó khủng và thơi gian chạy peak cũng khủng
còn ko thì bảo vệ dòng theo thời gian I2t thì có vẻ khắc phục được vấn đề trên



http://www.copleycontrols.com/Motion/pdf/IsqT.pdf

----------

cuongmay, Ga con

----------


## cuongmay

> Driver có bảo vệ quá dòng nhưng không chay, cũng không có bảo vệ quá áp, không có dinamic brake... nên không có điện trở thắng cụ. Nó dựa vào sức chịu đựng của modul công suất là chính, mà tính toán kiểu này thì chỉ chịu được cỡ 1/6-1/8 dòng danh định của module cs thôi.
> 
> Ngày xưa e cũng trải qua gian đoạn này rồi, banh nhiều mới phải thiết kế thêm 1 cái module brake & kèm protection gắn thêm lên. Để lục máy tính xem còn không.
> 
> Thanks


ủa DC servo không bị dâng áp nên đâu cần điện trở brake dâu ta?khi dừng nhanh pid nó cấp ngược nguồn nên nguồn nó bị kéo tụt xuống nũa là đằng khác chỉ khổ cho tầng công suất thôi . mach của robot3t bảo vệ chưa hữu hiệu hoặc tầng kích thiết kế không tốt nên mới chết modul 300A .Driver mình làm chỉ cần 120A với 3 cấp bảo vệ là đủ cho motor 10M kéo bàn hơn tấn dừng khẩn cấp hoặc tông giới hạn cứng ở 10 000mm/p rồi.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuanlm

> ủa DC servo không bị dâng áp nên đâu cần điện trở brake dâu ta?khi dừng nhanh pid nó cấp ngược nguồn nên nguồn nó bị kéo tụt xuống nũa là đằng khác chỉ khổ cho tầng công suất thôi . mach của robot3t bảo vệ chưa hữu hiệu hoặc tầng kích thiết kế không tốt nên mới chết modul 300A .Driver mình làm chỉ cần 120A với 3 cấp bảo vệ là đủ cho motor 10M kéo bàn hơn tấn dừng khẩn cấp hoặc tông giới hạn cứng ở 10 000mm/p rồi.


Theo em hiểu, thì điện trở xả ko phải sanh ra để giải quyết dzụ tăng áp cụ ợ. Nói dân đen là nó sẽ chuyển toàn bộ (hoặc một phần) cái năng lượng dư "sanh ga" do chiển động thành nhiệt năng tiêu tán trên điện trở để giảm tải cho phần cs. Cụ khoe là cách của cụ ngon thì em nghĩ có ai đó đã phù hộ cho mấy con cs đó.
ĐK động cơ ĐC mà chỉ dựa vào PID thì vẫn còn thiếu thiếu cu ợ.
Em chém gió cafe thôi, mấy cụ đừng lấy làm phiền lòng nhá.

----------

cuongmay, Gamo

----------


## CKD

Mở lại chủ đề DC servo chém gió nhé các cụ  :Big Grin: .
Các cụ chém nhiều thông tin hay mà để trong này mai mốt lục tìm khó quá. Hay chém xog nhờ MOD move qua chủ đề mới nhỉ.

Gì chứ vụ DC servo thì dù AC servo nó có phát triển đến mức nào thì DC vẫn sống thọ thêm thời gian nữa. Có thể vì driver nó đơn giản hơn chăng?

Nói tới DC servo mới nhớ, em đang định phát triển lại cái Arduino DC servo cho nó hoàn thiện hơn.
Số là gần đây em hay làm phong trào SV, thấy các bạn rất mơ hồ trong mấy vấn đề này, từ motor, công suất, PID v.v... nên dự định hoàn thiện lại rồi viết lại thành tuto cho các bạn.

----------

cuongmay, Ga con, Gamo, maycncmini, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> ủa DC servo không bị dâng áp nên đâu cần điện trở brake dâu ta?khi dừng nhanh pid nó cấp ngược nguồn nên nguồn nó bị kéo tụt xuống nũa là đằng khác chỉ khổ cho tầng công suất thôi . mach của robot3t bảo vệ chưa hữu hiệu hoặc tầng kích thiết kế không tốt nên mới chết modul 300A .Driver mình làm chỉ cần 120A với 3 cấp bảo vệ là đủ cho motor 10M kéo bàn hơn tấn dừng khẩn cấp hoặc tông giới hạn cứng ở 10 000mm/p rồi.


1. vụ teo công suất, cs là do nơời su dụng lựa chọn,  mà lái cs ko phải chỉ có con lái mà còn dám điện trở, tụ , diode, transitor ở ngoài đi kèm ko phải 1 con IC thật gấu là xong
2. modul công suất loại áp cao hơn áp nguồn nhiều thì độ an toàn cao hơn, ko nhất thiết có cái enegry dump, nhưng do đồ cũ moudl 1200V thả tay, dùng modul mới làm brake sẽ kinh tế hơn mua modul 1200V, 1 phần năng lượng do tụ nguồn hấp thu
3. chạy max bấm estop em nghĩ là bài test tiêu chuẩn em nghĩ cần có

----------

CKD, cuongmay, Gamo, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Điện trở xả, ngoài việc xả năng lượng, còn có ích trong việc hạn chế sóng hài các cụ ợ. Hiện tượng dễ thấy nhất là cụ nào bị nhiễu khi biến tần off spindle, lắp điện trở xả là hết.

----------

Gamo, nhatson, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Mình cũng bị cháy mất mấy con driver do ko có power dump

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hanasimitai

Lái IGBT 300A dân DIYER khó thành công lắm. Cứ đốt khoảng 1 rổ CS thì  mới thành công.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## cuongmay

> Theo em hiểu, thì điện trở xả ko phải sanh ra để giải quyết dzụ tăng áp cụ ợ. Nói dân đen là nó sẽ chuyển toàn bộ (hoặc một phần) cái năng lượng dư "sanh ga" do chiển động thành nhiệt năng tiêu tán trên điện trở để giảm tải cho phần cs. Cụ khoe là cách của cụ ngon thì em nghĩ có ai đó đã phù hộ cho mấy con cs đó.
> ĐK động cơ ĐC mà chỉ dựa vào PID thì vẫn còn thiếu thiếu cu ợ.
> Em chém gió cafe thôi, mấy cụ đừng lấy làm phiền lòng nhá.


ayza cụ nói thế thì phụ công em quá. không có ai phù hộ em đâu ạ em đốt 1 rổ cs + vẽ mạch 3 lần lại còn giam con máy khủng của người ta 3 tháng mới tạm ổn đó ạ . điện trở xả trên biến tần với ac servo chính xác là đập tràn khi có lũ điện áp do motor trả về khi giảm tốc . còn dc servo có lẽ do chổi than nó tự đảo cực nên kẹp oscilocop vào nguồn trong quá trình chạy hoàn toàn không thấy dâng áp . Hóng cụ Gacon tối đi làm về coi mạch xả nó ra sao để bắt chước .
Chém cho sáng tỏ mấy cái mình đang lơ mơ như gà mờ cụ ah .

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## maycncmini

Mạch xả cho DC Servo thấy nhiều trong các driver công suất lớn của Fanuc
Trong clip driver không có mạch xả (Mạch này chắc chắn phải độ thêm)
Mạch lái là con Ir21844s không phải ir2184 con này có nhiều tính năng bảo vệ tốt hơn như chống trùng dẫn ... nhưng khi bắt nó gồng mình để lái công suất vẫn trùng dẫn chết như thường
IGBT công suất modul Fuji 400A-600V được thay bằng Toshiba 150A-1200V với dòng và áp này khó có thể chết công suất được nhưng chết chân kích của IGBT do mạch lái trùng dẫn thì không thể tránh được.
Khi Motor chạy áp có thể tăng nên gần 20V

----------


## Ga con

Mở thớt khác đi cụ CKD.
E đang bận, trưa về lục đồ ra phe sau ạ.

Thanks.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## ducduy9104

DC servo này hay lắm nếu như có điều kiện học từ cơ bản, lái nó bằng mạch PID analog, dùng luôn encoder analog cho dễ hiểu.

----------

nhatson

----------


## Tuanlm

> ayza cụ nói thế thì phụ công em quá. không có ai phù hộ em đâu ạ em đốt 1 rổ cs + vẽ mạch 3 lần lại còn giam con máy khủng của người ta 3 tháng mới tạm ổn đó ạ . điện trở xả trên biến tần với ac servo chính xác là đập tràn khi có lũ điện áp do motor trả về khi giảm tốc . còn dc servo có lẽ do chổi than nó tự đảo cực nên kẹp oscilocop vào nguồn trong quá trình chạy hoàn toàn không thấy dâng áp . Hóng cụ Gacon tối đi làm về coi mạch xả nó ra sao để bắt chước .
> Chém cho sáng tỏ mấy cái mình đang lơ mơ như gà mờ cụ ah .


Hình như bác hơi nhầm lẫn tí về DC servo thì phải, theo em biết là như vầy:

Công suất phanh động cơ (Phanh bằng cách cấp ngược nguồn) Pb = I^2R

I: Dòng ngắn mạch ( tỉ lệ với system inertia) + dòng cấp ngược

R: là tổng các loại trở kể cả điện trở ghép vào. 

Công suất phanh là không đổi, vì vậy tăng điện trở để giảm dòng qua mạch.

Đối với động cơ nhỏ thì ko cần vì chả đáng là bao với IGBT.

Đối với động cơ lớn hơn, nếu chạy chơi thì cũng éo cần, nhưng chạy trong thời gian dài thì sẽ ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng tuổi thọ linh kiện.

----------

Ga con, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## hanasimitai

> nếu chạy chơi thì cũng éo cần.


Kết quả là bùm đi toi đôi CS thiệt hại 200k.

----------


## Ga con

Trước khi tiếp tục chương trình e xin bắt đầu tiết mục phe hàng.
Cái hộc tủ kỷ niệm của em. E chắc còn cỡ 2 cái kỷ niệm  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Bên trong



Chi tiết chút
Fet, từ 100A 200V, 47-55-70A 500-600V



IGBT to to



Fet đôi 50A 500V


Trans BJT - Darlington  công suất, từ module X2, X6 15-20-30-50-75A 600V


Module BJT to kèm mạch kích kèm theo. Loại này e bỏ bên xưởng Tân Bình khá nhiều. E rất thích kiểu này, có con tích hợp miếng bo mạch kích trên đó luôn


Các module cao cấp hơn

Mạch kích, đây là bo biến tần Mitsu FR-A024 3.7kW loại rời truyền thông 485


Mạch kích một bộ công suất cho máy 3 trục xài Power BJT (Darlington)



Ngợp quá em đi cho con ngủ cái đã lát phe tiếp.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## thuhanoi

Ôi mấy con 921 hồi tìm không ra  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ga con

Cái bo đó e sorry là e tháo mất mấy con tụ chỗ bên phải ra rồi, phía trái còn. Do tụ này xịn mà nhỏ, cần nên vặt luôn. Mục đích chính là mua để tháo đồ thôi. Nhà có khá nhiều, đa số 2 trục, chỉ chạy BJT thôi, mạch kích nó cực phức tạp.

Mấy cụ để ý mỗi cái nguồn nó có 2 con tụ nhé, chứ không phải 1, lý do e sẽ nói sau.

Những module cao cấp hơn như IRAMxxx e cũng có đụng qua nhưng không khoái do nhỏ quá, hàng của phòng lab Microchip. Hình như cái dự ớn của cụ Nhatson dùng con này. Chạy biến tần cỡ 1kW ok.

Mấy module khác hàng đời mới, hịn (Intelligent Power module- IPM như Mitsu PM20CSJ060, PM75CSJ, PM100CSJ..., Mikron P540A, Fuji 7D75, 7MPB75T...) hay có trên mấy thiết bị đời cao, e nhặt cả cụm hoặc chỉ vật ra vọc (như em có thay cón 7MPB75 trong driver LS lên 7MPB100 cho đủ công suất). Những module này thì cực ngon và tiện dụng nhưng có cái là ngoài bãi thì khá hiếm, còn mới thì quá đắt. Như muốn thay con 7MBP75 lên 100a e phải mua cái driver Actus power để lấy công suất thay qua con LS.


Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Tuanlm

Gacon kia, đền cho tui cái keyboard. ướt hết mịa nó rồi

----------

Ga con

----------


## Gamo

Nhìn nuốt nước bọt

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

E xài đồ cổ cổ không à, nên ít có module đời mới.

Đời mới toàn tích hợp, e làm DC nên phí mất 1 nửa cầu, tiếc quá nên rất ít. Mấy con tích hợp X6 là đa số e xu từ driver servo Pana trên robot.

Một lý do nữa là thời đó rất ít module tích hợp IPM, mấy module X6 cũng toàn là 6 con BJT/IGBT thôi, do đó thôi không tích cầu 6 con làm gì.
Ngày đó còn rẻ các cụ, con IGBT 2MBI150 e mua 2009 cỡ 50k/con à.

Mấy bài tiếp theo e sẽ nói qua về mấy bo mạch, cả nhặt được và của em làm, đi sâu vào tầng công suất và tầng kích một chút.

Thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo, nhatson, solero, tcm, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

@Ga con
Cám ơn bác đã chia sẻ nhé.

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Một số hình ảnh tiếp theo,
Càng ngày càng nhiều công suất dạng IPM được sử dụng.
Mấy biến tần đầu gấu như Mitsu A024 (199x) cũng chỉ dùng module công suất tích hợp, trong khi gần đây tuyệt đại đa số thiết bị điều khiển động cơ đều dùng IPM.
Mitsu A024 dùng module IGBT 6 con, kích bằng Opto TPL251



Siemens đời Micromaster 430 (những năm đầu 2000)dùng module IGBT giống con này mà 15A, kích bằng PC923 dán (e tháo ra hết nên minh họa hơi khó)



Có thể kể ra thêm một số Servo khác như Mitsu J2, Yaskawa sigma 1... đều dùng module IGBT tích hợp, chưa xài IPM.

Biến tần Adlee AS2 (199x đời cuối) dùng module IPM. Bây giờ cả những biến tần cùi mía TQ cũng đa số xài IPM. Đặc trưng dễ nhận ra mà nhìn lướt qua thấy ngay là nó dùng nguồn nhỏ gọn hơn, opto chỉ cần loại cách ly nhanh, không cần tích hợp tính năng driver



E chỉ minh họa vài loại thôi, chứ lột ra chụp mấy đồ trong nhà em thì e trình bày tới tết.

Biến áp nguồn nuôi để kích công suất. Có thêm 1 kênh nhỏ cho control module, nguồn +-12-15V để cho tầng analog.
Mấy cái biến áp quái quỉ này e có vài chục cục, cỡ hơn 1kg/cục. Cục 6-9V dùng cho driver dùng BJT/Darlington. Ngày xưa khoái nhặt lắm, giờ thấy ớn :Stick Out Tongue: , lại mang ra làm DAC  :Embarrassment: .

Biến áp 12-18V cho thiết bị dùng FET/IGBT. Cục xuyến này là driver tích hợp 2 driver của EU, e nhặt về chơi, do e khoái xuyến. Mấy cục EI có 5 đầu 12VAC e lười lục ra quá.


Còn cục này em thuê ngoài Nhật Tảo quấn mấy chục cục, nhưng về vứt hết do kém quá, chạy đã nóng còn rung,hic. Thông số vào 110V, ra 12V 200mA*3, 12V 500mA*1, 9V 1A *1. Nặng có chừng 150g/cục à.


Mấy kiểu dùng biến áp này tiệt chủng trước năm 2000 rồi, đa số chuyển sang nguồn xung cho gọn nhẹ.
Những năm trước 2010 e xài biến áp, như mạch này dùng cục nguồn trên


Sau 2008-2009 e quen được lão Tâm bán Ferit ngoài Nhật tảo, sắm OSC, bắt đầu biết đến thiết bị đo L, lâu lắc mượn được đồng hồ đo B max...bắt đầu lọ mọ sang nguồn xung, do quấn được biến áp xung. Trước đó thấy con TOP203 dễ dùng, gọn đơn giản nhưng đòi hỏi tần số chạy đến 100kHz, không có thiết bị là bó tay (cái Siemens trên dùng TOP223 đó các cụ).

Cái này e dùng nguồn xung, có cái chạy bằng TOP, có cái chạy bằng IR, UC3844 và FET. 



Thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo, haignition, huanpt, Luyến, nhatson, tcm, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

bo màu xanh lá cây, có con diode treo lủng lẳng làm gì ậy cụ?

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, mấy con biến áp bị rung là sao hả Gà Con?

TOP203/TOP223 vs UC3844 thì Gà Con thấy mô hình nào ổn hơn?

----------


## Ga con

> bo màu xanh lá cây, có con diode treo lủng lẳng làm gì ậy cụ?


Cái đó là bo công suất của driver e làm đó ạ, giống cái bo đỏ đỏ, khác layout chút xíu xiu à. Con trong trong đó là điện trở nhiệt 10kohm đó cụ, nhìn như diode thủy tinh.

@cụ gà: chạy có tải nó rung kêu è è cụ, nóng khiếp dù chỉ có tải 9v (controller) là cao thôi. Đặc biệt khi chạy tải nặng mấy nguồn 12v 200ma cũng nặng tải theo nên càng kêu khiếp. Lần sau muốn xài 100ma chắc e phải đặt cuốn cỡ 500ma mới được.
Uc3844 ổn hơn cụ, nhưng phức tạp hơn (e xài uc3844 thôi, mấy con uc3842, 43 ...cần áp nuôi cao hơn). Top223 ngon hơn top203, dễ xài nhưng đụng tần số quá cao (100khz) nên kiếm lõi biến áp ferit chạy được mệt hơn. E có mạch xài con nguồn IR như là IR2157, để e xem lại chứ lâu quá quên. Con này đơn giản nhất nhưng nguồn ra chất lượng kém, nên e cần thêm 1 cái ổn áp cho nguồn điều khiển.

E cũng làm kiểu charge pump tạo ra các nguồn floating cho mấy con highside, chạy được nhưng noise nhiều quá, dòng lại nhỏ, nên cũng bỏ luôn.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Oh, cái điện trở nhiệt đó là dùng để làm gì vậy Gà Con?

----------


## nhatson

> Oh, cái điện trở nhiệt đó là dùng để làm gì vậy Gà Con?


cs nóng quá thì arlam bảo vệ

----------

Ga con, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, thế thì nó phải áp vào con công suất hoặc tấm tản nhiệt chứ?

----------


## solero

> Ủa, thế thì nó phải áp vào con công suất hoặc tấm tản nhiệt chứ?


Vậy nên nó mới bắt vào domino chứ không hàn trên board.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

Cái đó demo em tháo tanh bành ra rồi ạ.
Cái zin nó như lày

Cái con có bọc ống gel đỏ là nó đó ạ, con FET rời là kích brake, 2 cái domino trống là gắn điện trở thắng, trên mạch có con 15ohm-5W rồi nếu cần thì gắn thêm điện trở cs lớn hơn.

Đây là bộ 2 driver e chạy máy tiện (2 con motor Mitsu 1kW). Nhưng sau thấy phần cơ không ổn, Z ngắn nên tháo bán ve chai. Mấy cái driver hiếm hoi còn nguyên trạng.


Còn đây là 2 con motor, nguyên bản Mitsu chạy resolver e phải thay encoder vào



Thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo, solero, thuhanoi

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, phải công nhận là cha Gà Con gấu thật... lúc nào rảnh phải qua học hỏi thường xuyên...

----------


## Ga con

Về vụ điện trở thắng, cụ nào bảo Fanuc DC có điện trở thắng ấy nhỉ, hay là e không biết vì e tháo nhiều cái rồi chưa thấy cái nào có điện trở thắng  :Stick Out Tongue: , có mỗi điện trở soft start thôi.

Thật ra tùy giải thuật điều khiển thôi. Khi chạy PWM, PWM on cấp nguồn kích motor, khi ngắt PWM điện áp từ motor trả về, U = dV/dt (dV là biến thiên điện trường, dt là thời gian biến thiên. Điện trường sinh ra do cuộn dây chuyển động trong từ trường của stator), dt càng nhỏ hiệu điện thế cảm ứng U càng lớn. Vậy có 3 cách:

- Khống chế dt, thực tế dt không lớn lắm, với các linh kiện bán dẫn khi tắt đều có slope không dốc hoàn toàn. Trừ các linh kiện siêu cao tầng có thể tạo được dt cực nhỏ (hoặc do các mạch hỗ trợ như tụ chẳng hạn). Slope của linh kiện bán dẫn làm nó nóng nhưng xem ra lại an toàn. FET có slope dốc nhất trong các loại linh kiện em sử dụng, BJT kém nhất nên nóng nhất, kế đến là IGBT (cũng tùy à, một số con có Vcs sat rất thấp, còn ít nóng hơn cả FET). Một phần nữa hạn chế dt chính là trở kháng của dây quấn trong rotor (tính trở kháng AC gồm ZR và ZL), dù L tăng làm V cảm ứng tăng dẫn tời dV có khả năng tăng nhưng chính nó cản trở dt. Có thể điều chỉnh một cách nữa là set gia tốc cho motor, không để gia tốc quá lớn (thắng quá gấp, biểu đồ hình thang quá gấp), khi đó dV giảm, dt cố định cho mạch dẫn đến U cảm ứng giảm.

- Sử dụng điện trở thắng để hỗ trợ khống chế điện áp trả về của motor.

- Dùng linh kiện chịu điện áp cao đủ chịu đựng. Thường chọn linh kiện công suất có rating gấp đôi điện áp DC bus. Nếu cao hơn 2 lần thì có thể an tâm, nếu thấp hơn mới cần bảo vệ. Thực tế em chạy, nếu dùng công suất 500V trở lên cho điện áp nguồn 110-150VDC (e hay mua biến áp amply 40VAC đôi, ghép lại là 80VAC, nắn ra được 110VDC, tối đa có khoảng 800VA công suất thực, lớn hơn thì dùng biến áp ra 100-110VAC nắn ra 150VDC) không cần phải lo lắng. Nếu dùng FET 100A-200V thì bắt buộc phải có brake.

Thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo, solero, tcm, thuhanoi, truongkiet, Tuanlm

----------


## huynhbacan

mấy con Atmel 89 vào tay bác Ga trở nên khủng thật.

----------

Ga con

----------


## hanasimitai

> Về vụ điện trở thắng, cụ nào bảo Fanuc DC có điện trở thắng ấy nhỉ, hay là e không biết vì e tháo nhiều cái rồi chưa thấy cái nào có điện trở thắng , có mỗi điện trở soft start thôi.
> 
> Thật ra tùy giải thuật điều khiển thôi. Khi chạy PWM, PWM on cấp nguồn kích motor, khi ngắt PWM điện áp từ motor trả về, U = dV/dt (dV là biến thiên điện trường, dt là thời gian biến thiên. Điện trường sinh ra do cuộn dây chuyển động trong từ trường của stator), dt càng nhỏ hiệu điện thế cảm ứng U càng lớn. Vậy có 3 cách:
> 
> - Khống chế dt, thực tế dt không lớn lắm, với các linh kiện bán dẫn khi tắt đều có slope không dốc hoàn toàn. Trừ các linh kiện siêu cao tầng có thể tạo được dt cực nhỏ (hoặc do các mạch hỗ trợ như tụ chẳng hạn). Slope của linh kiện bán dẫn làm nó nóng nhưng xem ra lại an toàn. FET có slope dốc nhất trong các loại linh kiện em sử dụng, BJT kém nhất nên nóng nhất, kế đến là IGBT (cũng tùy à, một số con có Vcs sat rất thấp, còn ít nóng hơn cả FET). Một phần nữa hạn chế dt chính là trở kháng của dây quấn trong rotor (tính trở kháng AC gồm ZR và ZL), dù L tăng làm V cảm ứng tăng dẫn tời dV có khả năng tăng nhưng chính nó cản trở dt. Có thể điều chỉnh một cách nữa là set gia tốc cho motor, không để gia tốc quá lớn (thắng quá gấp, biểu đồ hình thang quá gấp), khi đó dV giảm, dt cố định cho mạch dẫn đến U cảm ứng giảm.
> 
> - Sử dụng điện trở thắng để hỗ trợ khống chế điện áp trả về của motor.
> 
> - Dùng linh kiện chịu điện áp cao đủ chịu đựng. Thường chọn linh kiện công suất có rating gấp đôi điện áp DC bus. Nếu cao hơn 2 lần thì có thể an tâm, nếu thấp hơn mới cần bảo vệ. Thực tế em chạy, nếu dùng công suất 500V trở lên cho điện áp nguồn 110-150VDC (e hay mua biến áp amply 40VAC đôi, ghép lại là 80VAC, nắn ra được 110VDC, tối đa có khoảng 800VA công suất thực, lớn hơn thì dùng biến áp ra 100-110VAC nắn ra 150VDC) không cần phải lo lắng. Nếu dùng FET 100A-200V thì bắt buộc phải có brake.
> ...


Fanuc chắc chắn có điện trở thắng.

----------


## CKD

Hic!
Mang danh khởi sướng chủ đề mà lặn mất tăm, mấy nay hơi bị quay cuồng nên theo dõi cũng ít.
Mà đi sâu vào thấy nhiều cái cao siêu quá, nên tạm thời chỉ theo dõi. Sau đó sẽ rút tỉa rồi chuyển thành đề tài xem sao.

Cám ơn các bác đã tham gia nhiệt tình.

----------


## Ga con

> Fanuc chắc chắn có điện trở thắng.


Thực ra dòng Fanuc e không đụng nhiều nên không dám chắc. Nhưng những con em đụng qua đều không có mode thắng (không điện trở thắng, không có transitor thắng luôn), dù e hay gặp loại in AC 200V 3 pha (DC bus 280VDC), công suất dùng loại rating 500V nên theo lý luận trên của e thì cần phải có brake.

Cụ có ảnh cho em xem phát.

À mà mấy dòng này có khá nhiều điện trở phụ, làm các chức năng điện trở nạp (soft start), điện trở xả (bleeding)...

Đối với driver DC servo thì trước giờ e hay gặp brake ở driver spindle, driver chạy trục rất ít gặp, trong mấy hãng e gặp qua thì có Okuma hay có.

Đối với AC servo, điện trở thắng là bắt buộc. Để e thu thập lại chút tư liệu rồi trình bày ạ. Cụ nào quan tâm có thể xem qua về mấy bộ đánh lửa cảm ứng (dạng như trên xe máy) trước ạ.

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Ui, bác Hentai còn ko biết điện trở thắng là gì đâu, đừng để ý

----------


## Ga con

Có thể có đó cụ  :Stick Out Tongue: , tại e thấy mấy con Fanuc có dòng nó hay xài một con cầu 6 cho DC servo (tùy dòng, có dòng xài 2 con EGV51, có dòng xài cầu 6 BJT) mà em không nhòm kỹ, có 1 con điện trở soft start ngay gần đó. Có dòng thì có thêm con trở bleeding gắn bên hông. Dây thì nó bó thành nùi e cũng không dò hết, cứ thay ra thay vào cắm rút mấy module hay cả board rất tiện.

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, để bác ấy chụp cái hình xem sao. Trước giờ chỉ thấy bác ấy biết đếm từ 1 đến 3 thui

----------


## hanasimitai

Cần gì phải sâu. Các bác chỉ là trẻ ranh trong làng điều khiển động cơ.

----------


## CKD

Trẻ hay già thì biết ngay thôi ấy mà.
Chém dăm ba câu không làm giá trị con người tăng lên.

----------


## truongkiet

> Cần gì phải sâu. Các bác chỉ là trẻ ranh trong làng điều khiển động cơ.


vậy ai là người lớn vậy

----------


## Ga con

E không phủ nhận bọn e chỉ là trẻ trong lĩnh vực đó, còn ranh thì ai nói nấy nghe thôi.
Bọn e tốn không biết bao nhiêu thời gian giấy mực chỉ để hiểu mấy cái mà bọn tư bản nó làm từ thời e chưa sinh ra. Không chỉ e, mấy đàn anh đi trước còn loay hoay bạo. Như mấy ổng nói, lớp sau bao giờ cũng hay hơn lớp trước. Lớp sau e ngày càng giỏi, nhiều tên đi tắt đón đầu làm được những thứ lớp e không làm được.

Trong lĩnh vực này dân vịt đầu đen như em chỉ ngang lớp gà, như e là gà con đấy thoai. Nhưng em e là bác chỉ ngang lớp...trứng gà thôi. Mà xui trúng trứng ung trứng thối thì...méo bao giờ thành gà được  :Cool: .

Bác chứng minh e sai đi.

Thanks.

----------

CKD, Gamo, haignition

----------


## anhxco

ôi, e đề nghị các bác tập trung chuyên môn đi ạ, hơi đâu đi để ý mấy chuyện dở hơi đó.
chỉ có "trẻ ranh" mới đi chê người khác là " trẻ ranh" thôi ạ, em cũng là "trẻ ranh" trong cái lĩnh vực này đây, đếch biết gì, thằng "trẻ ranh" như e xin lót dép ngồi nghe các "cụ".
P/S: e nhớ mới đọc trên face cái câu gì đại laọi như này "chúng ta k thể cải lại Thằng ngu, vì nó nhiều vô kể"  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

vấn đề bự chà pá lửa của hệ thống servo
làm sao để giảm over shot?
 1 giải pháp là tăng độ phân giải encoder?

hình em lấy chỗ này
http://people.ece.umn.edu/users/riaz...dcmotpos0.html

----------

CKD, Ga con, tcm

----------


## Tuanlm

chất lượng hệ thống ở link của Nhatson. Servo controller điển hình có 3 loop. Các bộ controller đa năng DIY thương mại  của vn hình như thiếu.
Các bộ ít ỏi servo em từng nghịch có đầy đủ hết các thành phần trên, tuy nhiên chúng vẫn chấp nhận một số drop pulse nhất định. Do cái over shot (vọt lố) và under shot .. :Big Grin:

----------

Ga con, nhatson

----------


## Nam CNC

admin lập ra cái này cho cái thằng cùi bắp hentai ra chổ khác đi , có thể xóa nick luôn vì hắn là thằng khùng chẳng được cái gì, tốn cơm cháo cha mẹ. Admin đọc xong xóa cái dòng em ghi giùm cho nó sạch thớt.

----------


## cuongmay

> vấn đề bự chà pá lửa của hệ thống servo
> làm sao để giảm over shot?
>  1 giải pháp là tăng độ phân giải encoder?
> 
> hình em lấy chỗ này
> http://people.ece.umn.edu/users/riaz...dcmotpos0.html


mình nghĩ over shot không phải vấn đề lớn ah . khi điều chỉnh mình bắt nó chạy biểu đồ hình vuông +phóng to biểu đồ error nên trông nó kinh thế chứ khi chạy thực tế  còn có hàm gia tốc của control nên over shot chỉ có vài xung tương đương vài um trên hệ cơ ah(giả sử encoder 2000p visme 5mm) chỉ có cố gắng giảm sai số khi tăng giảm tốc là khó khăn thôi . nếu so với step mình cứ nghĩ rằng step chính xác nhưng thực ra không có đâu khi bước 1 bước  nó cũng vượt ra khổi vị trí cân bằng rồi bị kéo trở về nên mới gây ra rung động đó thôi .
@ gacon bác gacon có nghiên cứu qua giải thuật servo uhu chưa ? mình thấy nó khá tốt mà viết bằng asm nên mới khám phá được 1 ít ah .

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## nhatson

> mình nghĩ over shot không phải vấn đề lớn ah . khi điều chỉnh mình bắt nó chạy biểu đồ hình vuông +phóng to biểu đồ error nên trông nó kinh thế chứ khi chạy thực tế  còn có hàm gia tốc của control nên over shot chỉ có vài xung tương đương vài um trên hệ cơ ah(giả sử encoder 2000p visme 5mm) chỉ có cố gắng giảm sai số khi tăng giảm tốc là khó khăn thôi . nếu so với step mình cứ nghĩ rằng step chính xác nhưng thực ra không có đâu khi bước 1 bước  nó cũng vượt ra khổi vị trí cân bằng rồi bị kéo trở về nên mới gây ra rung động đó thôi .
> @ gacon bác gacon có nghiên cứu qua giải thuật servo uhu chưa ? mình thấy nó khá tốt mà viết bằng asm nên mới khám phá được 1 ít ah .


Vấn đề lớn vì dùng servo mà gia tốc thấp thì...
và ván đề rung khi motor đứng yên và có tải lại càng khó chịu

step 2 phase nó rung do cộng hưởng , step 2 phase bị trùng phase với dòng điện nện nó bị cộng hưỡng > rung và mất bước ở 2 điểm, 1 là ở tốc độ thấp 50 ~ 150 rpm cái này xử lí bằng microstep sẽ giảm được rung và mất bước, 1 đoạn nữa là tốc độ giữa 500RPM đến 900RPM
1 phần nữa do góc bước ko tuyến tính, nó méo nên true sin nó rung, 1 số drive cao cấp có chức năng 3rd harmoic correction
với kỹ thuật điều khiển mix decay độ rung được giảm thiểu
1 cái nữa step rung do bước lớn, drive sau này có chế độ nhân xung nên chạy chậm like servo

vibaration reduce với step drive đời mới của vexta



và 1 phần hạn chế của servo là khi chạy với controller laọi thấp là chạy tín hiệu step dir, các trục ko đồng bộ dược với controller, PID cũng ko đồng bọ được với việc tạo ra chuyển động từ controller

----------

Ga con, Gamo, tcm, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Nhưng khổ một nổi là... còng trôn lơ mà có cờ lôi lúp nó quá đắt và phức tạp. Nên mới phải chơi cái thứ không phản hồi, và step/dir cũng là vì thế.

----------


## cuongmay

> Vấn đề lớn vì dùng servo mà gia tốc thấp thì...
> và ván đề rung khi motor đứng yên và có tải lại càng khó chịu
> 
> step 2 phase nó rung do cộng hưởng , step 2 phase bị trùng phase với dòng điện nện nó bị cộng hưỡng > rung và mất bước ở 2 điểm, 1 là ở tốc độ thấp 50 ~ 150 rpm cái này xử lí bằng microstep sẽ giảm được rung và mất bước, 1 đoạn nữa là tốc độ giữa 500RPM đến 900RPM
> 1 phần nữa do góc bước ko tuyến tính, nó méo nên true sin nó rung, 1 số drive cao cấp có chức năng 3rd harmoic correction
> với kỹ thuật điều khiển mix decay độ rung được giảm thiểu
> 1 cái nữa step rung do bước lớn, drive sau này có chế độ nhân xung nên chạy chậm like servo
> 
> vibaration reduce với step drive đời mới của vexta
> ...


rung khi đướng yên và rung khi có tải có lẽ là tuning bị sai hoặc giải thuật quá tồi thôi bác ,việc treo trục z trên 1 bộ servo tuning đúng nó cũng chỉ lấy lại vị trí trong im lặng. còn việc không đồng bộ với control thì chắc chắn là có nhưng nó vẫn chính xác vượt xa độ chính xác cơ khí nên có lẽ không cần coi đó là khuyết điểm . ví dụ như mình nâng cấp con máy có độ rơ visme khoảng 2%mm với con servo có en 2000p(encoder fanuc đít vàng từ thế kỉ trước) khi tăng giảm tốc trên mach 3 với gia tốc 400 f2000 thì sai số luôn dưới 15p(khi tăng tốc) còn sai số khi chạy là dưới 2p . tính sơ bộ en có độ phân giải 8000 visme 5mm thì sai số khi tăng tốc cũng chỉ 0.0094mm,tạm đủ cho con máy cổ trong khi đó nghe đồn encoder ngày nay tới 1.000.000p thì chính xác lắm ah.

----------


## nhatson

> rung khi đướng yên và rung khi có tải có lẽ là tuning bị sai hoặc giải thuật quá tồi thôi bác ,việc treo trục z trên 1 bộ servo tuning đúng nó cũng chỉ lấy lại vị trí trong im lặng. còn việc không đồng bộ với control thì chắc chắn là có nhưng nó vẫn chính xác vượt xa độ chính xác cơ khí nên có lẽ không cần coi đó là khuyết điểm . ví dụ như mình nâng cấp con máy có độ rơ visme khoảng 2%mm với con servo có en 2000p(encoder fanuc đít vàng từ thế kỉ trước) khi tăng giảm tốc trên mach 3 với gia tốc 400 f2000 thì sai số luôn dưới 15p(khi tăng tốc) còn sai số khi chạy là dưới 2p . tính sơ bộ en có độ phân giải 8000 visme 5mm thì sai số khi tăng tốc cũng chỉ 0.0094mm,tạm đủ cho con máy cổ trong khi đó nghe đồn encoder ngày nay tới 1.000.000p thì chính xác lắm ah.


em làm 1 phép tính để thấy vấn đề servo, hệ thống servo chất lượng có tốc độ đáp ứng 5kz
hệ thống thường thường ngày nay là 1khz, 1 số servo cũ cũ ... em ko thấy đề cập, nhưng PID 1khz là thông thường em cứ tính theo 1khz
tốc độ có thể đạt được của servo là 1500RPM là tệ nhất rồi, với vít me 5mm 1500RPM là 7500mm/min > 1 giay la 125mm
PID 1khz > comand là 125/1000 ~ 0.125mm servo mới tiến hành điều chỉnh  và 3 trục thì mạnh thằng nào thằng đó PID

còn chính xác ah? về độ dơn giản trong 1 số ứng dụng ... đáng nể về giá thành và hiệu năng, dùng mấy con servo làm bài test như clip mà kim dứng im khi dừng như clip cũng căng đóa ợ



1 vấn đề BỰ của servo nữa là người dùng servo hay nói TẠI TURNING SAI, vậy làm thế nào để TURNING cho đúng?

----------

CKD, Ga con, Gamo, huynhbacan, tcm, Tuanlm

----------


## huynhbacan

Trong clip thấy tần số lấy mẫu PID lên đến tầm 65khz.  Tần số lấy mẫu cao quá.

----------

Gamo

----------


## cuongmay

> em làm 1 phép tính để thấy vấn đề servo, hệ thống servo chất lượng có tốc độ đáp ứng 5kz
> hệ thống thường thường ngày nay là 1khz, 1 số servo cũ cũ ... em ko thấy đề cập, nhưng PID 1khz là thông thường em cứ tính theo 1khz
> tốc độ có thể đạt được của servo là 1500RPM là tệ nhất rồi, với vít me 5mm 1500RPM là 7500mm/min > 1 giay la 125mm
> PID 1khz > comand là 125/1000 ~ 0.125mm servo mới tiến hành điều chỉnh  và 3 trục thì mạnh thằng nào thằng đó PID
> 
> còn chính xác ah? về độ dơn giản trong 1 số ứng dụng ... đáng nể về giá thành và hiệu năng, dùng mấy con servo làm bài test như clip mà kim dứng im khi dừng như clip cũng căng đóa ợ
> 
> 
> 
> 1 vấn đề BỰ của servo nữa là người dùng servo hay nói TẠI TURNING SAI, vậy làm thế nào để TURNING cho đúng?


bác nhatson tính sai 1 số chỗ.
- mình không hiểu sao bác cho rằng tốc độ lấy mẫu 1khz là điển hinh,đồ chế của mình đã có tg lấy mẫu 300us rồi,ấy là mình làm rất lâu rồi ,đang muốn nâng cấp lên chip arm để tăng tần số lên vài lần nữa .
- f7500 là tốc độ  G0,cái này sai số cũng không sao,xác lập chính xác là được còn chạy chính xác thông thường f chỉ 2000 trở xuống .
-control không bắt servo chạy ngay tốc độ tối đa mà chạy theo hàm gia tốc nên thổi điểm ban đầu f rất thấp,servo bám theo vẫn trễ nhưng rất ít chứ không như bác tính.
còn muốn tuning đúng thì đương nhiên cần người có chuyên môn và phải có biểu đồ +bảng thống kê error ,còn không thì cần người có kinh nghiệm và kết quả cũng tàm tạm .
mình chưa thử cách test trên bao giờ vì mình nghĩ servo chạy vọt lố tới mức dùng mắt nhìn thấy thì quá tệ rồi , mình chỉ tin vào thống kê error thôi .

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> bác nhatson tính sai 1 số chỗ.
> - mình không hiểu sao bác cho rằng tốc độ lấy mẫu 1khz là điển hinh,đồ chế của mình đã có tg lấy mẫu 300us rồi,ấy là mình làm rất lâu rồi ,đang muốn nâng cấp lên chip arm để tăng tần số lên vài lần nữa .
> - f7500 là tốc độ  G0,cái này sai số cũng không sao,xác lập chính xác là được còn chạy chính xác thông thường f chỉ 2000 trở xuống .
> -control không bắt servo chạy ngay tốc độ tối đa mà chạy theo hàm gia tốc nên thổi điểm ban đầu f rất thấp,servo bám theo vẫn trễ nhưng rất ít chứ không như bác tính.
> còn muốn tuning đúng thì đương nhiên cần người có chuyên môn và phải có biểu đồ +bảng thống kê error ,còn không thì cần người có kinh nghiệm và kết quả cũng tàm tạm .
> mình chưa thử cách test trên bao giờ vì mình nghĩ servo chạy vọt lố tới mức dùng mắt nhìn thấy thì quá tệ rồi , mình chỉ tin vào thống kê error thôi .


mcu chạy 5khz pid là 1 chuyện, motor đáp ứng là chuyện khác ợ, thêm 1 vấn dề của servo. lệ thuộc thig số động cơ

----------

cuongmay, Gamo

----------


## nhatson

có topic roài sao room mình ko hợp lại diy 1 bộ dkhiển thí nghiệm ợ

công suất có cụ gacon tuan lm tư vấn
controller thì giờ có nhiều lựa chọn  em đề xuất stm32f3xx stm32f4xx hoặc ti C2000

công suất em nghỉ dùng ir2110 và irfp260 các cụ thấy sao ợ

----------


## Gamo

Các cụ cho em hỏi IPM ngon bổ rẻ khoảng 100V, 30-40A thì mình chơi loại nào giờ ợ? :x :x :x

Làm bridge cũng được nhưng em làm biếng quá

----------


## nhatson

3 cầu ah? st hoặc fairchild, mấy con stk cua japan nửa nhưg sợ khó mua, 100v hiếm xai 600v đê

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> mình nghĩ over shot không phải vấn đề lớn ah . khi điều chỉnh mình bắt nó chạy biểu đồ hình vuông +phóng to biểu đồ error nên trông nó kinh thế chứ khi chạy thực tế  còn có hàm gia tốc của control nên over shot chỉ có vài xung tương đương vài um trên hệ cơ ah(giả sử encoder 2000p visme 5mm) chỉ có cố gắng giảm sai số khi tăng giảm tốc là khó khăn thôi . nếu so với step mình cứ nghĩ rằng step chính xác nhưng thực ra không có đâu khi bước 1 bước  nó cũng vượt ra khổi vị trí cân bằng rồi bị kéo trở về nên mới gây ra rung động đó thôi .
> @ gacon bác gacon có nghiên cứu qua giải thuật servo uhu chưa ? mình thấy nó khá tốt mà viết bằng asm nên mới khám phá được 1 ít ah .


Hi anh Caocuong,
Cái UHU ELM ngày xưa em nghiên cứu nát ra. Nhòm đi nhòm lại thấy...nó cũng giống mình  :Stick Out Tongue: , nhưng chuẩn mực hơn.

Tuy nhiên vẫn còn những hạn chế về tốc độ. Với bản Free xài Tiny2313, tần số đọc xung enc chỉ max 100kHz, với enc 1.000ppr tiêu chuẩn thì tốc độ chạy chỉ được tối đa 1.500rpm. Bản thương mại hình như công bố max 250kHz cũng còn quá thấp (max 3.750rpm với enc 1.000ppr).

Với em, e tách 2 con VXL xử lý 2 tác vụ độc lập, cũng chỉ tự tin đọc đến 4-500kHz (tương đương max 6.000rpm với enc 1.000ppr), càng nhiễu thì tốc độ đọc càng thấp do phải đụng các vòng lặp kiểm tra. Với VXL đời mới hơn, tốc độ không phải là vấn đề nhưng ta lại đụng phải giới hạn khác về kỹ thuật đi dây, giải thuật chống nhiễu (phần mềm không phải phần cứng)... nên cỡ loanh quanh mức 4-500kHz là an toàn.

Với con chip UHU thương mại, giá 10$/con thật tình e thấy quá rẻ, nhưng e chưa xài thử. Trên này e biết có cụ Giang nick Ghoang có mua, chắc nhờ anh ấy vào chia sẻ thêm về thực tế quá.

Thanks.

----------

CKD, cuongmay, Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> mcu chạy 5khz pid là 1 chuyện, motor đáp ứng là chuyện khác ợ, thêm 1 vấn dề của servo. lệ thuộc thig số động cơ


Cái này e thấy chính xác ạ.
Do enc độ phân giải thấp, đáp ứng motor chậm, tăng tần số lấy mẫu chỉ làm giảm lượng thông tin cho từng chu kỳ (thông số đầu vào là error giảm đi), giảm chất lượng tính toán của phép tính (tỷ lệ kết quả số lẻ tính theo % tăng lên). Do đó tần số lấy mẫu không cần cao quá. Chỉ khi độ phân giải của enc và đáp ứng của motor tăng lên mới nên tăng tần số lấy mẫu.

Với những hệ cũ (như Mitsu J2, Yas sigma 1  chẳng hạn), tần số lấy mẫu giới hạn ở chừng 500Hz (2ms/sample), với những hệ mới như J3/J4 độ phân giải cực cao 1-4 triệu ppr, tần số lấy mẫu đạt được đến 10kHz (0.1ms/sample). Motor chỉ nhúc nhích thôi đã có đủ thông tin để tính toán.

Ngày xưa e làm thì e set thời gian lấy mẫu trong tầm 170us - 2.560us.

À e thêm 1 thông tin nữa nhé các cụ, encoder độ phân giải ngày càng cao, nhưng độ chính xác không tỷ lệ thuận với độ phân giải.

Đối với enc độ phân giải cao sau này, đa số dùng phương pháp nội suy, tỷ lệ. Một enc 17bits chỉ có khoảng 100 chu kỳ xung thực, đọc ra dạng sóng sin/cos, sau đó dùng các bộ nội suy để nhân độ phân giải lên. Mấy cụ có thể kiểm chứng, tìm 1 con enc, Mitsu J2S chẳng hạn, rồi lấy kính kúp/kính hiển vi soi. 

Phương án này cũng không khác mấy so với stepper dùng microstep độ phân giải cao. Thế nên theo e thì đừng nên so sánh độ chính xác giữa 2 ông này. Dù thành thật e đánh giá servo cao hơn step một chút.

----------

cuongmay, Gamo, tcm

----------


## Ga con

> có topic roài sao room mình ko hợp lại diy 1 bộ dkhiển thí nghiệm ợ
> 
> công suất có cụ gacon tuan lm tư vấn
> controller thì giờ có nhiều lựa chọn  em đề xuất stm32f3xx stm32f4xx hoặc ti C2000
> 
> công suất em nghỉ dùng ir2110 và irfp260 các cụ thấy sao ợ


Cụ định chạy cho công suất thế nào ạ.

Thực ra bài tới em định giới thiệu qua về cách chọn công suất, vùng làm việc SOA, các hư hỏng của công suất (secondary breakdown, avalanche breakdown...), các chế độ bảo vệ cần thiết.... Bài tới nữa về các mạch kích, nhưng bị cuốn vào vụ giải thuật, hehe  :Cool: .

Cụ Gà: thị trường của IPM chỉ dành cho thiết bị số lượng nhiều, nên chỉ có loại 600V và 1.200V thôi cụ, không có loại 100V. Nhưng có một số con power management điện áp cỡ 100V, khợp với công suất rời cũng có thể gọi là IPM.

Thanks.

----------


## cuongmay

Hình như bác CKD có 1 đống mà . chỉ 1 con 2313 mà đọc được 250khz là kinh lắm rồi ,bản free mình thấy có 2 loại, loại đọc encoder bằng times thì quá chậm còn bản đọc bằng ngắt thì sai số quá chừng ,được cái giải thuật pid của nó hơn mình, bữa nào thu xếp thời gian mình dịch ngược nó xem sao .

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

> mấy con Atmel 89 vào tay bác Ga trở nên khủng thật.


Mấy con 89 đó thuộc loại đầu gấu đó cụ. Em hay xài 89LP2052, tốc độ 20MHz, 1 chu kỳ máy/clock, với mấy phép tính có cái nó còn nhanh hơn cả AVR 90, ATmega. Hàng đó em toàn nhập từ Mouser Sing, chạy thấy khác nhiều so với mấy con mua Nhật Tảo.

Thanks.

----------

cuongmay, Gamo, huynhbacan

----------


## nhatson

to gamo
FSAM50SM60A
FNA25060
FNB35060T
FNB34060T

ấy con 600V của fairchild giờ thuộc về ONSEMI rồi

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

> Cụ định chạy cho công suất thế nào ạ.
> 
> Thực ra bài tới em định giới thiệu qua về cách chọn công suất, vùng làm việc SOA, các hư hỏng của công suất (secondary breakdown, avalanche breakdown...), các chế độ bảo vệ cần thiết.... Bài tới nữa về các mạch kích, nhưng bị cuốn vào vụ giải thuật, hehe .
> 
> Cụ Gà: thị trường của IPM chỉ dành cho thiết bị số lượng nhiều, nên chỉ có loại 600V và 1.200V thôi cụ, không có loại 100V. Nhưng có một số con power management điện áp cỡ 100V, khợp với công suất rời cũng có thể gọi là IPM.
> 
> Thanks.


trở lại vụ cs đê vẽ công suất nhanh hơn, giải thuật em chọn stm32f3/4 dùng với ngôn ngữ BASIC cho thân thiện

cs em tăm tia con này, SOA đẹp

----------

Ga con, Gamo

----------


## cuongmay

> Cái này e thấy chính xác ạ.
> Do enc độ phân giải thấp, đáp ứng motor chậm, tăng tần số lấy mẫu chỉ làm giảm lượng thông tin cho từng chu kỳ (thông số đầu vào là error giảm đi), giảm chất lượng tính toán của phép tính (tỷ lệ kết quả số lẻ tính theo % tăng lên). Do đó tần số lấy mẫu không cần cao quá. Chỉ khi độ phân giải của enc và đáp ứng của motor tăng lên mới nên tăng tần số lấy mẫu.
> 
> Với những hệ cũ (như Mitsu J2, Yas sigma 1  chẳng hạn), tần số lấy mẫu giới hạn ở chừng 500Hz (2ms/sample), với những hệ mới như J3/J4 độ phân giải cực cao 1-4 triệu ppr, tần số lấy mẫu đạt được đến 10kHz (0.1ms/sample). Motor chỉ nhúc nhích thôi đã có đủ thông tin để tính toán.
> 
> Ngày xưa e làm thì e set thời gian lấy mẫu trong tầm 170us - 2.560us.
> 
> À e thêm 1 thông tin nữa nhé các cụ, encoder độ phân giải ngày càng cao, nhưng độ chính xác không tỷ lệ thuận với độ phân giải.
> 
> ...


trước giờ mình cứ nghĩ lấy mẫu càng cao càng tốt chứ , chắc phải thí nghiệm xem thử.tuy nhiên có 1 điều khá chắc chắn là tần số lấy mẫu thấp thì khả năng đáp ứng theo tải thay đổi sẽ kém . cụ thể dùng tay nhắp nhả trục nó sẽ nhún nhún còn tần số lấy mẫu cao nó sẽ khóa cứng trục . còn khi phay rất có thể bàn máy sẽ cà giật theo mỗi nhát chém của dao ah.

----------


## nhatson

> trước giờ mình cứ nghĩ lấy mẫu càng cao càng tốt chứ , chắc phải thí nghiệm xem thử.tuy nhiên có 1 điều khá chắc chắn là tần số lấy mẫu thấp thì khả năng đáp ứng theo tải thay đổi sẽ kém . cụ thể dùng tay nhắp nhả trục nó sẽ nhún nhún còn tần số lấy mẫu cao nó sẽ khóa cứng trục . còn khi phay rất có thể bàn máy sẽ cà giật theo mỗi nhát chém của dao ah.


PID 5khz, encoder 1 triệu xung, PID 32bit roài PWM out có 8bit với 10bit , cái này cũng thêm vấn đề căng ah

----------


## Ga con

> trước giờ mình cứ nghĩ lấy mẫu càng cao càng tốt chứ , chắc phải thí nghiệm xem thử.tuy nhiên có 1 điều khá chắc chắn là tần số lấy mẫu thấp thì khả năng đáp ứng theo tải thay đổi sẽ kém . cụ thể dùng tay nhắp nhả trục nó sẽ nhún nhún còn tần số lấy mẫu cao nó sẽ khóa cứng trục . còn khi phay rất có thể bàn máy sẽ cà giật theo mỗi nhát chém của dao ah.


Tần số lấy mẫu cao hoặc enc độ phân giải cao thì anh phải giảm gain tương ứng nó mới tương đương.

Driver em chọn thay đổi được tần số lấy mẫu để phù hợp với độ phân giải là chính ạ. Phân giải cao thì chọn tần số cao tương ứng, đỡ phải chỉnh lại gain và tuning, đỡ mệt hơn  :Cool: .

Thanks.

----------

cuongmay

----------


## Ga con

> trở lại vụ cs đê vẽ công suất nhanh hơn, giải thuật em chọn stm32f3/4 dùng với ngôn ngữ BASIC cho thân thiện
> 
> cs em tăm tia con này, SOA đẹp


Con này thì đặc tuyến quá đẹp rồi, dòng đời mới (4th gereration), thông số về VCE sat quá thấp (1,45V @ 39A). Ton ngon nhưng Toff lớn quá nên tần số làm việc không cao lắm. Cin cũng lớn, hic, làm mạch kích hơi hao chút.

Hay xài qua loại IRG4PC50W, loại này cho mấy cái bếp từ và máy hàn inverter hay xài, nhưng mua ở VN thì hên xui à. Con này tần số ngon hơn, Cin tốt hơn nhưng VCE sat cao hơn, cần tản nhiệt to hơn.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em có théc méc là mấy con fanut đít vàng thường cs tầm bao nhiêu ah?

giờ em kiếm được rồi

http://www.centroidcnc.com/downloads...fit_Manual.pdf

----------


## Ga con

Tùy dòng cụ. Trong series yellow cap thì dòng nhỏ xíu (nhỏ nhất, hình như cũng oM) e quên tên, 60V, công suất cỡ 200W. Còn lại:
- 0M tương đương 750W, 1.500-2.000rpm.
- 5M tương đương 1.500W.
- 10M tương đương ~ 3kW.
- 20M, 30M, 50M... thì nhân lên. E gặp to nhất 50M à (cỡ 15kW), còn to hơn nữa (đến 60kW trên máy ép nhựa) thì toàn là AC.

Đời trước (như GE Fanuc đít đen) cũng đánh số tương tự, khác hậu tố là T, F... thay vì M. Feedback mấy đời đó có cả loại chỉ có tacho hoặc tacho + encoder. Dòng Yellow cap khó chịu chỗ chạy toàn driver analog mà nó không có tacho, phải đưa tín hiệu lên controller để chuyển F/V rồi mới đưa lại driver, còn muốn lắp rời thì phải chế bộ F/V riêng. Ngày xưa e cũng làm nhưng chạy CNC không được ngon, chỉ phù hợp cho robot thôi. 

Driver e chỉ kham nổi đến 5M thôi.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nhatson, tcm

----------


## ghoang

> Hi anh Caocuong,
> Cái UHU ELM ngày xưa em nghiên cứu nát ra. Nhòm đi nhòm lại thấy...nó cũng giống mình , nhưng chuẩn mực hơn.
> 
> Tuy nhiên vẫn còn những hạn chế về tốc độ. Với bản Free xài Tiny2313, tần số đọc xung enc chỉ max 100kHz, với enc 1.000ppr tiêu chuẩn thì tốc độ chạy chỉ được tối đa 1.500rpm. Bản thương mại hình như công bố max 250kHz cũng còn quá thấp (max 3.750rpm với enc 1.000ppr).
> 
> Với em, e tách 2 con VXL xử lý 2 tác vụ độc lập, cũng chỉ tự tin đọc đến 4-500kHz (tương đương max 6.000rpm với enc 1.000ppr), càng nhiễu thì tốc độ đọc càng thấp do phải đụng các vòng lặp kiểm tra. Với VXL đời mới hơn, tốc độ không phải là vấn đề nhưng ta lại đụng phải giới hạn khác về kỹ thuật đi dây, giải thuật chống nhiễu (phần mềm không phải phần cứng)... nên cỡ loanh quanh mức 4-500kHz là an toàn.
> 
> Với con chip UHU thương mại, giá 10$/con thật tình e thấy quá rẻ, nhưng e chưa xài thử. Trên này e biết có cụ Giang nick Ghoang có mua, chắc nhờ anh ấy vào chia sẻ thêm về thực tế quá.
> 
> Thanks.


UHU thương mại chỉ khuyến cáo chạy với ENC 500~1000 là tốt nhất, lúc trước em có thử với motor 2500ppr ~ 10000 cpr chạy tốc độ 1000rpm con chíp báo encoder tracking error
Em tính toán lại thì thấy: nhà sản xuất khuyến cáo tần số tối đa là 150Khz, em chay 1000rpm với encoder 2500 xung thì tần số là 166KHz nó báo lỗi là đúng
Có so sánh với driver của bác gacon thì thấy tốc độ cao hơn

----------

Ga con

----------


## CKD

> Hình như bác CKD có 1 đống mà . chỉ 1 con 2313 mà đọc được 250khz là kinh lắm rồi ,bản free mình thấy có 2 loại, loại đọc encoder bằng times thì quá chậm còn bản đọc bằng ngắt thì sai số quá chừng ,được cái giải thuật pid của nó hơn mình, bữa nào thu xếp thời gian mình dịch ngược nó xem sao .


Vụ này em không có tham gia ạ. Lúc trước hô hào em có định mua, mà sau cùng không có mua.
Em hú hý vụ này vì tò mò và muốn biết, hiểu rỏ vấn đề. Nhất là hiểu rỏ về cái PID để có cách tuning hiệu quả và chính sác cho servo. Tất nhiên, là manual tuning, auto tuning em cũng có chơi, mà thấy nó không có ok. Thường là auto xong em manual lại. Cái nào có soft thì em view trên PC rồi chỉnh.

----------


## CKD

Vụ đọc enc, có cách nào đọc hiệu quả ở chip tốc độ thấp không ạ?
Cụ nào chỉ điểm giúp em với. Lúc trước làm với arduino em vẫn chưa hài long lắm.

----------


## nhatson

> Vụ đọc enc, có cách nào đọc hiệu quả ở chip tốc độ thấp không ạ?
> Cụ nào chỉ điểm giúp em với. Lúc trước làm với arduino em vẫn chưa hài long lắm.


giờ chip mạnh rẻ, dùng MCU ko có module encoder chi cho cực vậy ta  :Smile: 
như cụ gacon phài dùng 2 chip kia, em là em chơi ic chuyên dùng hoặc CPLD đọc encoder AB> paraller hoặc truyền SPI cho lành
ko pán là độ luôn con encoder, có con MCU chuyên để counter dưới đó rồi truyền về con MCU controller

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Độ phân giải thấp thì stm32 hoặc cpld đọc encoder cho nó lành, giá cũng rẻ. Rồi truyền về con Arduino. Còn ko thì chuyển sang chơi STM32 luôn đi?

----------


## Gamo

> Cụ định chạy cho công suất thế nào ạ.
> 
> Thực ra bài tới em định giới thiệu qua về cách chọn công suất, vùng làm việc SOA, các hư hỏng của công suất (secondary breakdown, avalanche breakdown...), các chế độ bảo vệ cần thiết.... Bài tới nữa về các mạch kích, nhưng bị cuốn vào vụ giải thuật, hehe .
> 
> Cụ Gà: thị trường của IPM chỉ dành cho thiết bị số lượng nhiều, nên chỉ có loại 600V và 1.200V thôi cụ, không có loại 100V. Nhưng có một số con power management điện áp cỡ 100V, khợp với công suất rời cũng có thể gọi là IPM.
> 
> Thanks.


Ủa, vậy trong máy hàn thì nó dùng loại gì hả Gà Con?

----------


## nhatson

> Stm32 hoặc cpld cho nó lành, giá cũng rẻ.
> 
> Mấy con encoder hơn 16 bit thú thiệt là em chẳng tin đâu. Có thể tín hiệu xuất ra 28-29 bits chẳng hạn nhưng e là độ chính xác 16-17 bits đổ lại thôi. 
> 
> Cứ cho là nó chạy encoder đúng 16 bits tức xấp xỉ 65,000ppr. Motor 3000rpm=50rps. Như vậy tần số encoder khoảng 3Mhz, sample rate 12-30Mhz thì có lẽ phần built-in của STM32 đáp ứng được, mặc dù em cũng chẳng tin thằng STM32. Còn các vấn đề khác ko dính tới chip như điện dung đầu vào, cảm kháng dây dẫn, nhiễu..
> 
> Sang hơn nữa, chơi CPLD cho nó hoành tráng các cụ nhỉ?
> 
> Nhựng mà nói vậy thui chứ với em encoder 1000ppr là thấy đủ xài rùi.


con encoder AB 16bit là mắc lắm í,  khi đó resolver lại có lợi hơn ah
mà giờ có mấy con encoder ABS , chắc xài laser 23bit, 27bit , fanuc đời mới xài loại này

http://resources.renishaw.com/en/dow...cations--88885

----------

Gamo

----------


## Ga con

> giờ chip mạnh rẻ, dùng MCU ko có module encoder chi cho cực vậy ta 
> như cụ gacon phài dùng 2 chip kia, em là em chơi ic chuyên dùng hoặc CPLD đọc encoder AB> paraller hoặc truyền SPI cho lành
> ko pán là độ luôn con encoder, có con MCU chuyên để counter dưới đó rồi truyền về con MCU controller


Một số chip chuyên đọc encoder em đã gặp:
- uPD4701A, đọc 2 kênh, tốc độ max 500kHz, xài từ những năm 198x, e hay gặp trong các máy cắt dây, bắn điện đời cổ lỗ sĩ. Giao tiếp song song. Đời mới mình lập trình không ngon chưa chắc qua những chip này.

- Những chip lập trình cứng của hãng LSI/CSI như LS7266, LS7566, đọc enc nhiều trục, có chức năng làm enc ABS, giao tiếp nối tiếp.

Thực tế e không đánh giá cao mấy module đọc encoder tích hợp của mấy chip như PIC, vì cơ chế hoạt động của nó. Có thể do cảm tính hoặc do ấn tượng không tốt (em không xài PIC nhưng e xài AVR Mega với mode ngắt pinchange cho đọc encoder, kết quả không tốt như giải thuật vòng lặp).

Thanks.

----------

huanpt

----------


## nhatson

> Một số chip chuyên đọc encoder em đã gặp:
> - uPD4701A, đọc 2 kênh, tốc độ max 500kHz, xài từ những năm 198x, e hay gặp trong các máy cắt dây, bắn điện đời cổ lỗ sĩ. Giao tiếp song song. Đời mới mình lập trình không ngon chưa chắc qua những chip này.
> 
> - Những chip lập trình cứng của hãng LSI/CSI như LS7266, LS7566, đọc enc nhiều trục, có chức năng làm enc ABS, giao tiếp nối tiếp.
> 
> Thực tế e không đánh giá cao mấy module đọc encoder tích hợp của mấy chip như PIC, vì cơ chế hoạt động của nó. Có thể do cảm tính hoặc do ấn tượng không tốt (em không xài PIC nhưng e xài AVR Mega với mode ngắt pinchange cho đọc encoder, kết quả không tốt như giải thuật vòng lặp).
> 
> Thanks.


quadrature decode với CPLD/FPGA thì 1Mhz 2Mhz, nhưng mà em thắc mác là có cái head encoder nào chạy nhanh tới vậy ko? loại trung bình cao thôi, hiend thì ko với tới rồi

----------


## Gamo

AVR Mega theo mình hiểu là phải sử dụng interrupt rồi đếm trong code, pp này mình nghĩ là ko ổn với encoder độ phân giải cao. Mình thử pp dùng interrupt với STM32 cũng ko chính xác khi motor 1000pr đang quay với tốc độ cao. Nên Gà Con ko đánh giá cao là đúng ùi.

STM32 có thể cấu hình timer để đếm encoder trực tiếp chứ ko qua code. Mình dùng với 3000rpm, 1000ppr thấy ổn. Hồi đó mình test trao đổi dữ liệu giữa encoder Mitsu với STM32 qua UART 2.5Mhz (hay 5Mhz, quên rồi, convert thành RS485) ok thì việc đếm encoder phân giải cao hơn với STM32 chắc ko thành vấn đề. Mình thì cũng ko đánh giá cao STM32 nhưng với giá đó & nhu cầu thông thường thì quá ổn.

Ui, mà quay lại bài chính đi. Gà Con chỉ tiếp cách chọn công suất, vùng làm việc SOA, các hư hỏng của công suất (secondary breakdown, avalanche breakdown...), các chế độ bảo vệ cần thiết.... các mạch kích... đi

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## Ga con

Đọc enc bằng mode ngắt e không khoái. Mà đây là cách mà những bộ đọc xung tích hợp trên mấy vxl đời mới. Mấy kiểu này cần phải có bộ lọc LPF, lọc logic số...mới chạy được ngon. Mà làm mấy cái này còn cực hơn làm soft.

@cụ Gà: ngắt chạy không ngon chắc cụ đang xài ngắt đơn, 1 chiều cạnh sườn xung. Kiểu này motor không cần chạy, để trên bàn gõ gõ xung nó cũng lên ào ào. Muốn xài được phải ngắt pin change 2 kênh, cộng với giải thuật.

@ cụ Nhatson: cứ tính cho motor tiêu chuẩn cnc nhé, enc 2.500ppr (Fanuc hay có loại 3.000ppr, dc mấy hãng châu Âu còn hay có loại 5.000ppr, nhưng thôi tính loại tiêu chuẩn hay gặp, cả Fanuc, Pana, Toshiba, Okuma, Mitsu, Sanyo, SEM...đều hay xài), rate 2.000rpm, max 3.000rpm (50 vòng/s) tương đương 2.500*4*50= ~500khz, bộ đọc xung ít nhất đảm bảo 2-2.5 lần tốc độ này mới chịu được.

Mấy cái driver của e không xài ngắt mà xài vòng lặp, mỗi chu kỳ tối đa 2-2.4us, tính ra tần số đọc được chừng max 400-500khz, chưa kể gặp noise nó phải lặp lại giải thuật dò kiểm tra (giống mấy cụ làm truyền thông thôi, có nhiễu phải chạy giải thuật chống nhiễu, mã crc không đúng còn đòi phải truyền lại, tốc độ giảm đi nhiều lắm). Do cách làm đó e phải quan tâm đến từng chu kỳ máy, từng nhịp clock để đảm bảo nó chạy tạm ổn. Với các chip đời mới, tốc độ cao các cụ lập trình basic hay C không quan tâm nó làm việc chi tiết ra sao, nó dư sức làm được nhưng e vẫn có cảm giác không ổn, không thích do mình không kiểm soát được chính xác chu trình hoạt động của nó (dù có thể dịch ra lại asm để đọc, dò nếu muốn). Đặc biệt là các chip có điện áp hoạt động rất thấp (3.3V còn ok, mấy chip xuống đến 1.8v và thậm chí đời mới core chạy 1.2v nữa) thì e rất ớn vụ nhiễu.

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## Gamo

Mấy dự ớn làm sản phẩm để trong nhà máy mình vẫn phải dùng chip 5v, chứ chip 3.3v mình vẫn sợ bị nhiễu. 

Gà Con giới thiệu tiếp phần kế đi, đang hóng  :Wink:

----------


## nhatson

> Đọc enc bằng mode ngắt e không khoái. Mà đây là cách mà những bộ đọc xung tích hợp trên mấy vxl đời mới. Mấy kiểu này cần phải có bộ lọc LPF, lọc logic số...mới chạy được ngon. Mà làm mấy cái này còn cực hơn làm soft.
> 
> @cụ Gà: ngắt chạy không ngon chắc cụ đang xài ngắt đơn, 1 chiều cạnh sườn xung. Kiểu này motor không cần chạy, để trên bàn gõ gõ xung nó cũng lên ào ào. Muốn xài được phải ngắt pin change 2 kênh, cộng với giải thuật.
> 
> @ cụ Nhatson: cứ tính cho motor tiêu chuẩn cnc nhé, enc 2.500ppr (Fanuc hay có loại 3.000ppr, dc mấy hãng châu Âu còn hay có loại 5.000ppr, nhưng thôi tính loại tiêu chuẩn hay gặp, cả Fanuc, Pana, Toshiba, Okuma, Mitsu, Sanyo, SEM...đều hay xài), rate 2.000rpm, max 3.000rpm (50 vòng/s) tương đương 2.500*4*50= ~500khz, bộ đọc xung ít nhất đảm bảo 2-2.5 lần tốc độ này mới chịu được.
> 
> Mấy cái driver của e không xài ngắt mà xài vòng lặp, mỗi chu kỳ tối đa 2-2.4us, tính ra tần số đọc được chừng max 400-500khz, chưa kể gặp noise nó phải lặp lại giải thuật dò kiểm tra (giống mấy cụ làm truyền thông thôi, có nhiễu phải chạy giải thuật chống nhiễu, mã crc không đúng còn đòi phải truyền lại, tốc độ giảm đi nhiều lắm). Do cách làm đó e phải quan tâm đến từng chu kỳ máy, từng nhịp clock để đảm bảo nó chạy tạm ổn. Với các chip đời mới, tốc độ cao các cụ lập trình basic hay C không quan tâm nó làm việc chi tiết ra sao, nó dư sức làm được nhưng e vẫn có cảm giác không ổn, không thích do mình không kiểm soát được chính xác chu trình hoạt động của nó (dù có thể dịch ra lại asm để đọc, dò nếu muốn). Đặc biệt là các chip có điện áp hoạt động rất thấp (3.3V còn ok, mấy chip xuống đến 1.8v và thậm chí đời mới core chạy 1.2v nữa) thì e rất ớn vụ nhiễu.
> 
> Thanks.


nhiều xung như vậy thì em thấy cần cái index để tag độ bảo  đảm

nhưng mà túm lại với encoder 2000~2500 xung chạy 3000rpm ~4000rp theo cụ pán nào khả thi và bảo đảm nhất cho việc đọc encoder incr ?

----------


## hanasimitai

Lào là đọc encoder, lào là PID, lào là chọn công suất, lào là sẽ lập dự án chế tạo DC servo controller ... bàn bạc, thảo luận như chuyên gia mà chưa có cái bộ đề mô thì cũng chỉ nói phét thôi.

----------


## nhatson

> Lào là đọc encoder, lào là PID, lào là chọn công suất, lào là sẽ lập dự án chế tạo DC servo controller ... bàn bạc, thảo luận như chuyên gia mà chưa có cái bộ đề mô thì cũng chỉ nói phét thôi.


nói phét để bác có cái coi chứ hehe

----------


## nhatson

apllication note cua TI C2000 DC motor control

----------


## Tuanlm

> Lào là đọc encoder, lào là PID, lào là chọn công suất, lào là sẽ lập dự án chế tạo DC servo controller ... bàn bạc, thảo luận như chuyên gia mà chưa có cái bộ đề mô thì cũng chỉ nói phét thôi.


Hềnh như em thấy lão này là của ếch min cai dzô để lượm gạch đá í.

----------


## CKD

> Lào là đọc encoder, lào là PID, lào là chọn công suất, lào là sẽ lập dự án chế tạo DC servo controller ... bàn bạc, thảo luận như chuyên gia mà chưa có cái bộ đề mô thì cũng chỉ nói phét thôi.


Em là em làm được cái Arduino DC servo driver rồi đó ợ.
Trong đó có đủ mcu, PID, công suất L298 và quan trọng là nó chạy luôn rồi. Và rất tuyệt vời.
Toẹt vời không phải là do em tự phán, mà mấy bạn trời tây email khen lấy khen để để em share code & schema.
Em tham gia vào chủ đề này mong muốn anh em chế cháo chia sẻ kinh nghiệm để em làm toẹt vời hơn nữa. Và em thấy rất vui vì mọi người cùng tham gia nhiệt tình. Hạng chuyên gia thì em chẵng dám khè, chứ DIY là em chơi tới bến.

Nhưng em chưa dám công bố full 100% trên này vì sợ những người như bác bị sốc. Với lại, chỉ chém gió như bác thì không đủ tầm để hiểu đâu. Em là em chỉ làm việc với người thật việc thật thôi, bác thông cảm cho em nhé.

Mà tham gia chia sẻ là tốt rồi à. Tốt hay không thì anh em trao đổi và dùng cái não để hấp thu. Anh em không có lòng chia sẻ thì lẳng lặng theo dõi biết đâu có cái mình chưa biết. Còn mấy cái kiểu chém gió vu vơ kích động để người ta nhả kiến thức ra rồi tranh thủ ghi ghi chép chép làm của riêng mình thì em gặp cũng không ít người. Em thì em chẵng care mấy người này, ngược lại em còn cảm ơn vì đã bom top cho chủ đề của em.

Cám ơn tất cả các bạn đã tham gia vào chủ đề.

----------

elenercom, Minh Phúc

----------


## hanasimitai

> Em là em làm được cái Arduino DC servo driver rồi đó ợ.
> Trong đó có đủ mcu, PID, công suất L298 và quan trọng là nó chạy luôn rồi. Và rất tuyệt vời.
> Toẹt vời không phải là do em tự phán, mà mấy bạn trời tây email khen lấy khen để để em share code & schema.
> Em tham gia vào chủ đề này mong muốn anh em chế cháo chia sẻ kinh nghiệm để em làm toẹt vời hơn nữa. Và em thấy rất vui vì mọi người cùng tham gia nhiệt tình. Hạng chuyên gia thì em chẵng dám khè, chứ DIY là em chơi tới bến.
> 
> Nhưng em chưa dám công bố full 100% trên này vì sợ những người như bác bị sốc. Với lại, chỉ chém gió như bác thì không đủ tầm để hiểu đâu. Em là em chỉ làm việc với người thật việc thật thôi, bác thông cảm cho em nhé.
> 
> Mà tham gia chia sẻ là tốt rồi à. Tốt hay không thì anh em trao đổi và dùng cái não để hấp thu. Anh em không có lòng chia sẻ thì lẳng lặng theo dõi biết đâu có cái mình chưa biết. Còn mấy cái kiểu chém gió vu vơ kích động để người ta nhả kiến thức ra rồi tranh thủ ghi ghi chép chép làm của riêng mình thì em gặp cũng không ít người. Em thì em chẵng care mấy người này, ngược lại em còn cảm ơn vì đã bom top cho chủ đề của em.
> 
> Cám ơn tất cả các bạn đã tham gia vào chủ đề.


động cơ nó bằng cái ngón chân cái thì để ý gì. Mấy thằng tây lông nó nịnh đầm đấy đừng có ngu.

----------


## CKD

> động cơ nó bằng cái ngón chân cái thì để ý gì. Mấy thằng tây lông nó nịnh đầm đấy đừng có ngu.


Tụi nó không có ngu và rảnh như bác đâu, suốt ngày bám theo người khác chọt chẹt.

Như đã từng nói, hạng trẻ nít hỷ mủi chưa sạch.. em không có để ý hay khó chịu gì đâu.

À quên, bác bom top em còn chưa kịp cảm ơn ấy chứ. Cảm ơn bác nhé.

Mà trong chủ đề này, bác dùng lời lẽ cho đàng hoàng và ráng làm người lớn tí xíu đi ạ.
Bản thân em được nhiều người khuyên, không nên cãi nhau với mấy thằng ngu (điên) vì nó sẽ làm ta ngu (điên) như nó. Nhưng em có tính hay lo, em trả lời với bác vì em lo cho bác. Nhưng sau bài này thì em không trả lời nữa đâu.

----------


## truongkiet

> Lào là đọc encoder, lào là PID, lào là chọn công suất, lào là sẽ lập dự án chế tạo DC servo controller ... bàn bạc, thảo luận như chuyên gia mà chưa có cái bộ đề mô thì cũng chỉ nói phét thôi.


nước bạn Lào có liên quan gì đến chủ đề này đâu nhỉ

----------


## hanasimitai

> Tụi nó không có ngu và rảnh như bác đâu, suốt ngày bám theo người khác chọt chẹt.
> 
> Như đã từng nói, hạng trẻ nít hỷ mủi chưa sạch.. em không có để ý hay khó chịu gì đâu.
> 
> À quên, bác bom top em còn chưa kịp cảm ơn ấy chứ. Cảm ơn bác nhé.
> 
> Mà trong chủ đề này, bác dùng lời lẽ cho đàng hoàng và ráng làm người lớn tí xíu đi ạ.
> Bản thân em được nhiều người khuyên, không nên cãi nhau với mấy thằng ngu (điên) vì nó sẽ làm ta ngu (điên) như nó. Nhưng em có tính hay lo, em trả lời với bác vì em lo cho bác. Nhưng sau bài này thì em không trả lời nữa đâu.


Bác chém gió dã man thế. Cái bộ servo mà bác làm có bán được cho thằng éo nào đâu.

----------


## cuongmay

coi nó như người tàng hình đi các bác ơi.cãi nhau làm gì mất tư cách .

----------


## hanasimitai

> coi nó như người tàng hình đi các bác ơi.cãi nhau làm gì mất tư cách .


Bố cái thằng nói phét. Khách hàng đang bị nổ công suất kìa. ko làm được thì hoàn tiền đi.

----------


## huynhbacan

Chủ đề hay mà bị nhiễu mất rồi, buồn nhất có lẽ là anh CKD.

----------


## Nam CNC

Sao bác Hentai biết nhiều thế ? người cùng ngành nghề à ?

----------


## cuongmay

> Sao bác Hentai biết nhiều thế ? người cùng ngành nghề à ?


có trời đất chứng giám ,mình không hề biết nó là ai cả tự nhiên nó đoán già đoán non thế nào mà kêu mình là bố nó .

----------


## Ryan

> Chủ đề hay mà bị nhiễu mất rồi, buồn nhất có lẽ là anh CKD.


Đây không phải lần đầu đâu.
Các bạn đừng chú ý nó nửa.

----------

huynhbacan

----------


## hqkcnc

Sặc, chủ đề nào cũng vậy, cứ đến đoạn hay để hóng thì lại gặp tên " BIẾN THÁI" ném đá phá hoại...ặc....

----------


## CKD

Mình để nghị
- bạn hanasimitai không tham gia vào chủ đề này. Thắc mắc tại sao thì xem lại bài viết #1 giúp. Lý do là thấy bác chẵng giúp ích gì được cho chủ đề, mà chỉ gây loảng hoặc cùng lắm là làm sôi chủ để. Mình không cần những thứ như vậy. Sản phẩm mình làm ra có bán hay không, bán thế nào đâu cần phải báo cáo, và bác cũng chẵng đủ trình để hiểu cái giá trị của nó. Nên miễn bàn nhe.
- các bạn khác cùng tham gia đừng quan tâm & QUOTE bài của bác ấy, vì có thể các bài vô bổ ấy sẽ được xóa theo yêu cầu của mình.

*- Yêu cầu được thanh lọc chủ đề, những bài viết không mang tính xây dựng xin được xóa, nếu vẫn lập lại xin được cảnh cáo.*

----------


## nhatson

power dump, tài liệu của parker


mạch dump của geckodrive

----------

cuongmay, Ga con, Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

> power dump, tài liệu của parker


Mạch demo mà tính ứng dụng cao nè. Có mô tả rõ ràng luôn.

----------


## Ga con

Cái này ngày xưa e cũng làm thử mà chưa đánh giá được tác dụng, hic.
Sau e chuyển qua opamp.

Thanks.

----------


## Gamo

Bác Gà Con cho xin sơ đồ Power Dump bằng OpAmp với

Ngoài ra, passive current limiting bác có sơ đồ nào ko cho mình xin với? Mô hình current limiting dạng linear bằng transistor cho dòng cao nóng quá ;(

----------


## nhatson

> Bác Gà Con cho xin sơ đồ Power Dump bằng OpAmp với
> 
> Ngoài ra, passive current limiting bác có sơ đồ nào ko cho mình xin với? Mô hình current limiting dạng linear bằng transistor cho dòng cao nóng quá ;(


curent limiting?

----------


## Gamo

Yes sir!!!!

----------


## Ga con

Hôm rồi e lục máy mà tìm mãi không thấy đâu.

Cũng trên nguyên tắc là power dump thôi ạ, nhưng phần cảm biến dòng/áp ngõ vào opamp.

Cái mạch này lúc em cho chỗ chân AC in dùng trực tiếp từ nguồn luôn, rất khó set chính xác điểm làm việc (điện áp em dùng cao cỡ 100-110VDC nhưng điện áp dẫn con darlington hơn 1V, cầu chia áp 100:1), lại bị trôi do VBE dẫn của trans thay đổi theo nhiệt độ dòng làm việc.

Thanks.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## nhatson

> Yes sir!!!!


cho cái gì mí được í chứ ợ?
tải là gì ấy

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào các bạn!

Trên tinh thần vì cộng đồng, thấy nhiệt tâm của các bạn nên mình đã di chuyển bài viết thành một chủ đề mới, tập trung hơn để mọi người có thể thoải mái trao đổi. Việc mở chủ đề và chia sẻ kiến thức và kinh nghiệm như thế này là một điều hết sức đáng quý và trân trọng. Những kiến thức và kinh nghiệm này có thể vẫn chưa thể tạo thành một sản phẩm hoàn chỉnh. Nhưng nó sẽ giúp ích rất nhiều cho những bạn bắt đầu nghiên cứu về chủ đề này. Bằng việc kế thừa các kiến thức & kinh nghiệm này, các bạn mới sẽ giảm được nhiều khó khăn trong việc học tập, nghiên cứu.

Mình nghĩ trong tất cả các bạn cùng tham gia ở đây đều nhận thấy, dân ta không có thói quen chia sẻ những gì mình biết với người khác. Việc này có thể có nhiều lý do khác nhau, một trong các lý do mà mình nghĩ nó rất quan trọng là việc sở hữu trí tuệ và việc lạm dụng kiến thức của người khác để  góp phần lừa phỉnh trong kinh doanh. Thiếu sự cạnh tranh công bằng.
Vậy nên dù ít hay nhiều, dù đơn giản hay phức tạp thì những chia sẻ, trao đổi của các bạn trên diễn đàn đã là một đóng góp rất to lớn cho cộng đồng. Góp phần nâng cao nền tảng khoa học kỹ thuật, giúp cho cộng đồng ngày càng phát triển và tăng khã năng hòa nhập vời các nền kỹ thuật tiên tiến khác.
Dù chưa thể xác định chính xác chúng ta đã làm được gì, nhưng nhìn lại sự phát triển của mảng CNC dân dụng trong vài năm trở lại đây là một minh chứng không thể phủ nhận vai trò của chúng ta trong sự phát triển đó.

Nhân danh diễn đàn, *mình xin cảm ơn tất cả các bạn đã cùng tham gia xây dựng diễn đàn*. Ngoài ra cảnh cáo các hành vi gây rối dưới bất kỳ hình thức nào. Việc gì cũng có giới hạn của nó.

Cảm ơn các bạn!

----------

maycncmini

----------


## Gamo

> cho cái gì mí được í chứ ợ?
> tải là gì ấy


Dạ là servo hoặc spindle ạ. Áp chừng 100v đổ lại. Dòng max khoảng 20A.

Em có dùng software limit, nhưng trong quá trình test cần passive limit cho nó an toàn

----------


## nhatson

> Dạ là servo hoặc spindle ạ. Áp chừng 100v đổ lại. Dòng max khoảng 20A.
> 
> Em có dùng software limit, nhưng trong quá trình test cần passive limit cho nó an toàn


gắn trở công suất or đèn halogen ấy , mắc song song 10 cái 500w

mà ah cũng dùng biến áp cách li mà , gắn con CT cắt dòng AC sơ cấp luôn
1 cách nữa là OPAM rồi so sánh, tới mức trip thì khóa con lái fet với cái FF như 74hc74

mà dòng lớn thì nhẹ nhàng thui, dùng CB đê

----------

Gamo

----------


## duonghoang

--- Thấy mấy cụ thảo luận sôm quá mà ghiền, đầu em giờ toàn mùn cưa ko quên hết sạch  :Stick Out Tongue: ; mấy cụ cho em hỏi để limit current ở DC servo có giống như cái chopper trong driver step ko mấy cụ nhỉ, vì nó cũng giống nguyên lý FF như cụ Nhatson nói, mà chopper thì nó có thêm phần Osc nữa ko biết có làm giảm công suất động cơ ko?

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

mà nếu đo dòng hall, đo trên dây motor thì sẽ ngon hơn, MCU mạnh thì dkhien dòng theo cycle luôn cần gì tới bảo vệ ngoài cụ gamo?
dùng PWM center, đại điểm center trigger đo dòng luôn

----------

Gamo

----------


## huynhbacan

Driver của UHU, chopper có Ocs như anh duonghoang nói, nhưng khi chạy dòng đến giá trị limit thì sai vị trí,

----------


## CKD

Sai là thế nào nhỉ?
Cái này nó cũng PWM và chopper với OpAmp mà ta!?. Quá dòng nó sẽ ngắt nhưng nó vẫn mở lại vào chu kỳ PWM kế tiếp mà?

Với lại theo thiết kế kiểu này thì nó làm bảo vệ quá dòng thì đúng hơn, chứ không phải current control.

----------


## huynhbacan

> Sai là thế nào nhỉ?
> Cái này nó cũng PWM và chopper với OpAmp mà ta!?. Quá dòng nó sẽ ngắt nhưng nó vẫn mở lại vào chu kỳ PWM kế tiếp mà?
> 
> Với lại theo thiết kế kiểu này thì nó làm bảo vệ quá dòng thì đúng hơn, chứ không phải current control.


Vì khi có error giữa vị trí encoder và pulse in, PID nó tăng độ rộng xung để motor quay nhanh hơn bám sát tín hiệu, nhưng do tải nặng..., dòng lớn động rộng xung không thể tăng nữa (đến giá trị limit)  thì xảy ra error giữa encoder và pulse in ạ.

Với lại theo thiết kế kiểu này thì nó làm bảo vệ quá dòng thì đúng hơn, chứ không phải current control.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/10...#ixzz4fLbVMjUO
em cũng nghị vậy ạ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

có những lúc dòng tăng vọt rất nhanh, nên có current control hay ko vẫn cần mạch bảo vệ quá dòng, mạch phải phản ứng trong vòng 2uS mới bảo vệ được công suất
sensor bảo vệ quá dòng đặt ở high side sẽ tốt hơn vì đáp ứng nhanh hơn

còn current control có thể analog hoặc digital tùy nghi, nhưng nếu dkhien bằng MCU mạnh thì dùng MCU dkhien dòng luôn, I2T các kiểu

----------


## Gamo

> mà nếu đo dòng hall, đo trên dây motor thì sẽ ngon hơn, MCU mạnh thì dkhien dòng theo cycle luôn cần gì tới bảo vệ ngoài cụ gamo?
> dùng PWM center, đại điểm center trigger đo dòng luôn


Hehe, lúc debug thì nó cháy banh mất cụ ui

Current control thì hiển nhiên là con MCU phải lo. Nhưng như cụ NS nói thì đôi khi mạch phải phản ứng rất nhanh, ko thì dù có current control bằng MCU vẫn tèo như thường.

----------


## nhatson

bảo vệ tầng công suất với aplication note của TI
http://www.ti.com/tool/TIDA-00442

----------

Gamo

----------


## nhatson

thí nghiệm với IGBT

----------

Gamo, Tuanlm

----------


## Tuanlm

Khoái nhứt mấy cái đồ trong lab.

----------


## nhatson

> Khoái nhứt mấy cái đồ trong lab.


làm clip đi ah, hot boy là mấy hãng nó tài trợ tool để làm clip ah

----------

